# FiiO E1 + E7 (speculation-no-more) *now guest-starring: E9



## ClieOS

First of, I am quite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just received an email from our friends over at FiiO (Thanks, James) with more information regarding their new amps, and this time I get the go-ahead to share them with all of you.

 Here is the rendering of the new FiiO E1, an in-line amp for iPod. No production shot yet since FiiO has yet to make the final production model. It utilizes the power supply and line-out signal from iPod dock connection and incorporate an digital volume control as a remote. You can think of it as the union of E5 + LOD. The ETA is around end of August / early September. Not sure about the price yet.






 Here are some pre-production shot of FiiO E7, FiiO upcoming USB DAC + AMP, note that this is not the final look (but it probably won't be too far off). Battery life is expected to be >100hrs, The 5 sides of the housing are CNC'ed aluminum (with harden acrylic on the last). ETA is estimated at December (likely around X'mas like the E5). There will be a dock planned for later release, which will enable remote control function and two line-out (one variable and one not) in case you want to connect it to speaker or use the DAC function only. E7 will have a special dock connector for docking and there is also plan for further accessories development, which will allow connection to desktop amp, mini Hi-Fi set, speaker and such. E7's price is estimated to be lower than US$100.





















 So, any thing else you want to know?

 [UPDATE] 11/30/09 

 E1 has been sold on several webstore, such as Head-Direct, DealExtreme, MP4 Nation, etc. Several review can be found by searching the forum. A black edition will come on the next batch.

 Here is the new rendering of E7: Along with some inner hardware changes and the face lift, the new casing is also slimmer than the previous prototype showed above.





 This is the proposed E9 prototype. Basically it is desktop amp with an iPod / FiiO dock integration. You can either 1) dock you iPod / iPhone on E9 and feed it the line-out, 2) dock the E7 and give E9 the USB DAC function (E7 will feed line level signal from E7 DAC directly back to E9 amp section). You can think of E7 as E9's DAC module. or 3) Feed E9 a line-in analog signal, just like most other desktop amp. E9 will also feature a better, newly design amp section that is different from E7.





 [UPDATE] 12/11/09 

 I just got more photos update from FiiO. The E7 shown here will be very close to the final version (I was told the final version will be better looking). Also, the will only be black color model (anodized aluminum housing). The buttons are full metal with highly polished glossy surface. So far the included accessories will be 1) decent quality 20cm 3.5mm-to-3.5mm interconnecting cable (not shown here), 2) soft pouch with velvet-like surface (similar to those in picture, but mod'ed for the amp) 3) rubber band (also similar to the one on the E5 in picture, but mod'ed) and 4) a good quality 120cm USB cable.



























 [UPDATE] 12/28/09 
 Just got these, the official spec and features:

 Internal circuit:
 USB interface: PCM2706
 DAC : WM8740
 Low pass filter, buffer, pre-amp: OPA2338UA
 Headphone amp:TPA 6130A
 Coupling capacitors: ELNA PURECAP
 Power supply: build in 1100mAh Li‐polymer battery

 Amp section:
 Power output: 135mW x 2 @ 16-Ohm
 THD+N: 0.08% @ 25 mW, 1 kHz
 S/N: 98dB @ 40mW

 DAC section:
 USB 2.0 compatible
 Supports 44.1kHz and 48kHz native sampling rates, 16bits.

 Main features:
Designed to compete with Portable amp / DAC twice its price.
Build in USB interface and high quality DAC for PC/MAC/Notebook/Netbook, converting digital signal to analog music signal to headphone out and line out.
Line in function.
Dual headphone output socket (3.5mm)
Real line out (3.5mm jack) directly from DAC, bypassing amp section.
Three levels Bass boost.
Dockable.
IR remote control (only supported in E9).
128x64 OLED displayer.
Battery level display, charge status display.
Sleep mode; auto power off support.
Digital electronics volume control.
Dedicated Power on/off switch!
Charge switcher (selectable in menu).
Build in 1100mAh Li‐polymer battery with charge control and battery protection.
Estimated 60hrs runtime at maximum ouput.

 Accessories:
 3.5mm stereo cable
 USB cable with dual magnet core
 Silicone band
 Carry bag


----------



## iDark

The fiio E7 looks very sexy! I really consider buying E7 to replace my E5 once it's on the market! And the price is as always very realistic!
 Edit: Are there any specifications yet (on both)?


----------



## ClieOS

Official spec has not been released yet. I'll update the thread as soon as I get them.


----------



## mark2410

oooooohhh that looks really nice


----------



## Hanus

I would never think that FiiO had a future, but I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Wow. Yeah, that is nice.


----------



## ClieOS

Here are some very rough idea of spec. Basically these are info I got very early on (few moths ago) in the beginning of the designing phase. *So these could be totally wrong* but I think it might give you an idea of how the actual spec might look like.

 E1: Price target around US$30
 Output power: 120mW
 THD+Noise: 0.0080%
 S/N ratio: 100dB
 Frequency response: 20-40kHz
 Playtime: Depend on the ipod/iphone
 Power: Powered by iPod/iPhone

 E7: Price target around US$80
 Output power: 150mW
 THD+Noise: 0.0060%
 S/N ratio: 105dB
 Frequency response: 20-40kHz 
 Playtime: >100hrs (current estimation)
 Power: Build in Li-ion battery

 [EDIT] Did I mention that E7 will probably have adjustable bass boost?


----------



## crossmd

This is gorgeous. More amp companies should look at this from an ID standpoint.

 Anticipating a good release/sale history.


----------



## KONAKONA

Wanna see how the E7 compares to the nuforce icon mobile. 

 Might have to get rid of mine.


----------



## Aynjell

I'll be getting both when they come out for kicks and giggles. I like FiiO so far, and thier products show improvement with each new part.


----------



## DJShadow

Hmmm now I do wait for the E7 or go ahead and see what the E5 is like anyway? Its only £13 on eBay......


----------



## Aynjell

Get an E5. It's nice.


----------



## yukihiro

Very interesting. I probably won't be buying these, but I can't wait to read some reviews.


----------



## RedSky0

So would the E1 be considered a successor to the E5 in terms of sound quality or is it a more compact version of it that sacrifices it instead?


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Is the dock a seperate accessory to allow for pre-amp'd output for use on active speakers and such, or will it be an upgrade to the E7 itself? Any idea of when the dock will be available and pricing?

 Any chance of a USB input?


----------



## DeusEx

E7 is gorgeous indeed...is the E1 only Apple compatible?

 Only thing I don't like about my E5 is that you can't tell how high you have the volume on...no indication or anything..


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Wow, I guess what I know what I will be getting for Hanukkah. Looks like they are going after the Icon Moblie hard.


----------



## ABathingApe

That E7 looks pretty darn nice. I wonder how it will stack up against other DACs


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedSky0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So would the E1 be considered a successor to the E5 in terms of sound quality or is it a more compact version of it that sacrifices it instead?_

 

From what I gather, E1 should be at least on par with E5, if not higher.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazerboy2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the dock a seperate accessory to allow for pre-amp'd output for use on active speakers and such, or will it be an upgrade to the E7 itself? Any idea of when the dock will be available and pricing?

 Any chance of a USB input?_

 

The dock allows remote control and has two line-out. It should hit the market after E7 release, probably early 2010. E7 has USB input (for connecting PC), and the dock will have the same thing. The dock is designed so that you can leave the dock connected to PC while take the amp away (for portable use) and dock it back when you are done.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_E7 is gorgeous indeed...is the E1 only Apple compatible?

 Only thing I don't like about my E5 is that you can't tell how high you have the volume on...no indication or anything.._

 

Yes, E1 is iPod only. More specifically, it is iPod with dock connector only.

 E7 will have a very basic, small OLED screen to tell the volume, and probably the EQ level.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ABathingApe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That E7 looks pretty darn nice. I wonder how it will stack up against other DACs_

 

For what I gather (but not confirmed yet), PCM2706 might be the USB chip of choice and there could also be a separate Wolfson codec for the decoding. Again, I am not sure how true these will be in the final design.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...E7 has USB input (for connecting PC), and the dock will have the same thing. The dock is designed so that you can leave the dock connected to PC while take the amp away (for portable use) and dock it back when you are done. ...

 ...For what I gather (but not confirmed yet), PCM2706 might be the USB chip of choice..._

 

Wow. I am loving the Asian audio companies right about now.


----------



## rapier84

Oh great, I just bought an E5 to replace my E3... Now the E7 looks oh so tempting


----------



## Ronald Lee

look sexist! and have to save up to buy this new amp once it release!


----------



## qusp

hmmm good for the price I guess, but never realy been turned on by the fiio stuff. looks very nice though. an amp that sucks the life out of your ipod seems a bit disingenuous to me. amps usually extend battery


----------



## insyte

the e7 looks nice


----------



## spookygonk

_/subscribes to thread_

 Nice. So when are Fiio going to produce a DAP?


----------



## Ashkii21

Wow those look very nice. For sure I am going to get the E7 when it becomes available.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Thank you for publishing about the photograph. 
 Product release is the enjoyment.


----------



## Ronald Lee

wonder how will it sound like...hmmmm...


----------



## ljokerl

Took the liberty of linking to this thread in the old one (for people like me who were subscribed and waiting for news in there ><). Thanks for the info, ClieOS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 For those wondering if they should get the E5 now or wait for the E7:

 1.) The E7 is out in December! If you're willing to wait that long to get an amp, chances are you don't need one at all (or you're just looking to get the E5 for sport). 
 2.) The E7 looks to serve a completely different purpose if you ask me. It is not a tiny, cheap gadget to be used as a volume control and/or bass boost. It's looking to be a pretty serious piece of equipment (props to Fiio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), especially with a dock.
 3.) The E5 is <$20. The E7 will be >$80. If you can't afford to spend $20 now and $80 at Christmas, pick the one that delivers what you need. There's no guarantee that the E7 will sound great (though Fiio has yet to dissapoint), so if you don't need it for the DAC, the E7 may not be for you...


----------



## a_tumiwa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Yes, E1 is iPod only. More specifically, it is iPod with dock connector only.

 E7 will have a very basic, small OLED screen to tell the volume, and probably the EQ level.
_

 

What model of ipod? ipod shuffle and ipod touch too?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I think it will be on par with the Icon, maybe worse. It won't be this miracle device. TBH, the the FiiO E5 is bad to anyone who has upgraded, to any other amp (I guess I haven't heard Cmoy or Pav but that is the impression I got). I think the E5 in the end degrades the quality of a lot of headphones, and only headphones that have serious shorting comings in bass really benefit. If I were a beginner again, I would not have purchased the FiiO. Anyway, that's just my feeling on the matter, as It could be a giant killer... you never know.


----------



## Mr C

Damn if the E7 can stand its ground vs the Icon I'll have to get one, got the E3,E5 and that nice lil self powered speaker, been through hell with them and they still work.
 Fiio seems to be one of the rare trustworthy chinese audio companies.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_amps usually extend battery_

 

Not quite when amp is connected to the line-out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So when are Fiio going to produce a DAP?_

 

They already have MP3 speaker on sale (speaker that have internal memory and support music playback). So in a sense they already in the DAp market.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a_tumiwa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What model of ipod? ipod shuffle and ipod touch too?_

 

Not sure about Shuffle, but Touch should be supported.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...If I were a beginner again, I would not have purchased the FiiO. Anyway, that's just my feeling on the matter, as It could be a giant killer... you never know._

 

FiiO is meant for beginner in budget who want to have a taste of portable amp but not willing to risk too much. I think it serves it purpose well for introducing a great number of people to the portable amp world.


----------



## Mr C

If you look at the connector of the fiio e1 you see its the one used by the touch, classic, nano (at least the last gen) and Iphone.
 The shuffle is smaller than this plug so chances are it wont work.


----------



## sanka

The E7 looks nice. How would I get the digital signal to it? Does it have an optical Toslink jack?


----------



## Aynjell

The E7 can take a mini as input, right?


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The E7 looks nice. How would I get the digital signal to it? Does it have an optical Toslink jack?_

 

USB 5-pin mini-B, just like many other DACs.


----------



## ABathingApe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ed yet), PCM2706 might be the USB chip of choice and there could also be a separate Wolfson codec for the decoding. Again, I am not sure how true these will be in the final design._

 

orly? The only other DAC listed on said thread of all DACs money can buy says that burr-brown chip is used in a $1500 Musical Fidelity X-DACv8... I wonder how those sound, granted that the entire rest of the design would be different.


----------



## ljokerl

Double post. My apologies.


----------



## sanka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_USB 5-pin mini-B, just like many other DACs._

 


 Ah - OK. 

 The only DAC I've ever used is the one in my Pioneer VSX-817 amp. I use an optical Toslink cable between my Mac's optical output and and the amp's optical input. 

 I assume that if I plug the E7 into a USB port on my hackintosh laptop it will show up as a USB audio device in System Preferences. (I have a cheap USB -> analog audio dongle that I use with it, and it works that way.)


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I assume that if I plug the E7 into a USB port on my hackintosh laptop it will show up as a USB audio device in System Preferences. (I have a cheap USB -> analog audio dongle that I use with it, and it works that way.)_

 

Yep, that's how it works.


----------



## fzsrv

That E7 sure does look purty!


----------



## Gbjerke

oh PLEASE give me your E71..i didnt even look at the Fiio


----------



## Badsam

The E7 looks nice, seems quite big in comparison to the E5 though


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ABathingApe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_orly? The only other DAC listed on said thread of all DACs money can buy says that burr-brown chip is used in a $1500 Musical Fidelity X-DACv8... I wonder how those sound, granted that the entire rest of the design would be different._

 

The whole PCM2702/2704/2706 range seems to be fairly popular as far as DAC chip of choice. I would imagine the output stage might have a big impact on SQ. Guess we will have to wait for the final spec to know whether it will be the actual chip in E7.


----------



## specto

Ooo, this is interesting, I wonder what kind of accessories we are talking for the e7

 PS, we need to have a group buy!


----------



## Antony L

Just thought i would climb onboard this thread ,i have fiio e5 number 25 and was looking for a dac leed to use with my laptop (i have a caffine ultra and i know Robert sells them) looking at the price of maybe £50 i may get the e7 .
 I love the bass boost on the ultra as its very subtle and dosnt kill detail ,hope the e7 has the same feature


----------



## Kpalsm

I may have to get an E7 myself, also own an E3 and E5. Maybe I'll get an E1 too just to say I did, it looks like a cool product. X2 for group buy!


----------



## BIGHMW

Boy, FiiO has come a LONG WAYS since they first introduced the E3 just a couple of years ago. I too, am considering getting a few (that's right, a few, so I have backups in case the battery in my first loses its charge cycles) E7's for use with my HD5.

 Although I plan to use the E7 with my HD5 to drive cans, and since it has a DAC and a USB in/out, will it still have a variable (headphone)/line in jack like the E5 and my Headsix do?

 As for comparing it to the E5, that would be a mistake, the E5 is a totally different beast altogether. The E7 stands out from it and is in a world (so far) dominated by the likes of Meier-Audio, iBasso, and others in the particular category that James and the good folks at FiiO are taking on with it.

 When the E7 comes out (and just like did when the E5 came out), I will be ready with my PayPal account to get a few.


----------



## ClieOS

Line-in socket? Yes, E7 will have it. 

 There should be three inputs: mini-USB, analog line-in, and FiiO dock connector (for the dock and future accessories).


----------



## specto

So is there any chance someone could organize a group buy for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Just sayin... I think there would be some interest.


----------



## Aynjell

I'd be in.


----------



## average_joe

X3 on the group buy.


----------



## adixpl

Will the E1 have bass boost switch ?


----------



## DJShadow

In on the group buy, depending on the confirmed price however


----------



## ClieOS

Last time the E5 group buy thread got zapped in matter of hours - we do have a rule against group buy that isn't pre-approved by the admin. Anyway, Dealextreme and FocalPrice have been really quick on picking up most FiiO's products so there shouldn't be a problem.

 I am not really sure whether there is a bass boost on E1 (most likely not), but there will be one on E7.


----------



## dweaver

This thread is now subscribed!! I have been thinking about a Dac/Amp portable and this may just fit the bill. I will be very interested in the reviews...


----------



## nsx_23

Fingers crossed there'll be review samples!


----------



## 129207

I own the E5 and am surprised at how much it adds to my Iaudio X5L with Grado SR60. I couldn't listen to my cans without that little thingy. I will definately pick the E7 up. I'm really surprised at the quality of the Fiio products. Without sounding like an idiot, I always thought Chinese-brand hardware was rather crappy. Does anyone own a Fiio S9/S11? I'm looking for a nice portable speaker and was considering that one or the Altec Lansing Orbit M.


----------



## Mr C

Cant wait for clie to get his before everyone else review model.
 The thing everyone is waiting for around here is a big nasty faceoff with the icon mobile.
 Lets see the e7 rip the icons head off.


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Negakinu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I own the E5 and am surprised at how much it adds to my Iaudio X5L with Grado SR60. I couldn't listen to my cans without that little thingy. I will definately pick the E7 up. I'm really surprised at the quality of the Fiio products. Without sounding like an idiot, I always thought Chinese-brand hardware was rather crappy._

 

Two things:

 1) I own a bunch of E5's and I myself, as do you, could never run any set of cans of mine straight from my measly 5mW NW-HD5 or any of my other PMP's (all Sony). The E5 does a heck of a job in amplifying even my 40-ohm (with NC on) MDR-NC60s. Basically while I know that most amps are meant to be run with (and sound better with) a line-out as opposed to phones out, the E5 with its built-in clip, looks good side-by-side with my RM-MC40ELK or any other of my remotes.

 2) I too was surprised with the strict quality control as well as with the time and R&D taken by FiiO in designing their products. And for those who think that everything out of China is garbage and not built well hasn't seen FiiO and their lineup of products. I plan to pick up a bunch of E7's when they become available, my PayPal account awaits the official release date.


----------



## aangel

thanks for the info...

 waiting...

 with hope


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

I find the FiiO "lineup" as it can now be called quite fun. 

 Come on, you have the E3 which just takes batteries for the ultraportable or use for your mobile phone in those environments where you don't want to worry about or "risk" the theft of an amp. 

 Then you have the E5 for those situations where you don't mind losing a $25 dollar amp...

 Now they [FiiO] are pushing ahead with a serious Amp/Dac, that is still budget, and is quite fashion forward, and darn near iBasso droolable... 

 I'm a big iBasso fan, and I really can tell you, having had a HeadRoom CosmicTraveler ($800) based on Burr Brown OPA627 with crossfeed circuit, etc... that the iBasso D10 Cobra PROVES Chinese made amps can stand up with the Western counterparts.

 That said, I will definitely be getting an E7 as a shiny toy/backup Amp/DAC for those situations where I just want something nice for my Android G-1 (which sounds good) on hikes and whatnot or out and about without worrying about losing my D10 Cobra...

 Sorry to have gone on so much about iBasso, back to FiiO... I really quite like the charmingly "unrefined" and slightly "harsh and grainy" sound that comes out of the E5 at times compared to my other quote unquote "better" T4 and D10 amps... its a matter of mood.

 I'm curious, very curious to hear what components they ultimately throw in the E7, and as the D10 Cobra from iBasso already has the Burr Brown PCMxxxx chip, I hope they [FiiO] put a Wolfson DAC chip in...

 However if they go with the Burr Brown chip... I can tell you it should sound good!


----------



## koven

Damn, I wish the E7 came out sooner, looks nice.. so shiny


----------



## ofnir

last month i get an e3, last week i just bought an e5, and now there's an e7 in a couple of months ?

 my poor wallet, but it's sooo sexy.............. i'm getting one for sure

 will there be any clip like e5 ?


----------



## Mr C

The E7 isnt at all like an e5 its not as portable, its not meant to be carried around like an e5 since its a dac/amp.


----------



## captian73

for me Fiio make some good 'starter amps. I don't know if you're like me, but it's hard enough convincing people to spend real money on real headphones. getting them, then to spend another bulk of money on a headphone amp is like pulling teeth. 

 however the Fiio amps cost as much as your average pizza. I think the E5 is a good amp for what is now a sub £10 investment. E7, bring it on!


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The E7 isnt at all like an e5 its not as portable, its not meant to be carried around like an e5 since its a dac/amp._

 

Hey, speak for youself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. These amp/dac combos are small and have battery power for a reason - plenty of people carry around Nuforce Icon Mobiles and some (like me) are even crazy enough to venture outside with a D10, when a smaller amp isn't at hand. The E7 definitely looks small enough to use portably, and the presence of a DAC just sweetens the deal. I think it could become a permanent companion to my netbook.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I carry my pico.


----------



## roni44

My second E5 just broke on me, first one won't hold any charge only can be use while it's plug in, the second one I just replaced recently the volume control does respon when I'm trying to turn it up, so hope the quality of newer goods from FiiO gets better.


----------



## Mr C

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, speak for youself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. These amp/dac combos are small and have battery power for a reason - plenty of people carry around Nuforce Icon Mobiles and some (like me) are even crazy enough to venture outside with a D10, when a smaller amp isn't at hand. The E7 definitely looks small enough to use portably, and the presence of a DAC just sweetens the deal. I think it could become a permanent companion to my netbook._

 

I put my P3 (samsung's pmp) and fiio in my jean's right pocket so a D10 might be a a bit big for me


----------



## ededders

And here we are still waiting.


----------



## ofnir

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ededders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And here we are still waiting._

 

yes, same here.
 and it's still a long time till december

 can't wait what e7 can do better compared to e5, which is good and the price it's practically free


----------



## Booda

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I would never think that FiiO had a future, but I guess I'm wrong.

 

_

 I am very interesting on your judgement. Could you define your reasons? just curious.

 At least Fiio should be praised with the " price killer",


----------



## Booda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow. I am loving the Asian audio companies right about now._

 



 very interesting. do you have an interesting on region except the amp?


----------



## ededders

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ofnir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, same here.
 and it's still a long time till december

 can't wait what e7 can do better compared to e5, which is good and the price it's practically free_

 

*sigh, December?

 From what I've read, the first 2 were absolute price slashers and a no brainer.
 I might just go get a E5 while waiting.


----------



## Firefighter

Ohh man E7 looks sexy indeed, I have been a user of E5 for almost a year now and never felt the need to buy so called "high end" portable amps... way to go Fiio, waiting desperately for it to shine on the shelves....


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Firefighter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ohh man E7 looks sexy indeed, I have been a user of *E5 for almost a year now* and never felt the need to buy so called "high end" portable amps... way to go Fiio, waiting desperately for it to shine on the shelves...._

 

Didn't the E5 come out this past Christmas, with the earliest prototypes sent to a select few in November?


----------



## TopPop

Yeah, I might be interested in a group buy, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (EDIT: on the E7, that is... I don't own an iPod)


----------



## dweaver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TopPop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I might be interested in a group buy, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (EDIT: on the E7, that is... I don't own an iPod)_

 

I would be interested as well.


----------



## ededders

Hmm, do you guys recommend me getting a E5 or a E3 during the wait?
 I think i just might.


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ededders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, do you guys recommend me getting a E5 or a E3 during the wait?
 I think i just might._

 

E5. It's better in every single way. The E3 receives frustrating amounts of EM interference and replacing the battery is annoying, not to mention the lack of controls and clip.


----------



## emsijs

Quote:


 E5. It's better in every single way. 
 

I agree. But some days ago the E5 dissappointed me because it stopped to work..
 I've been using it since the last Christmas and it hadn't any scratches and crashes all this time.


----------



## roni44

My second E5 just develop a problem, the volume control + does not respond when I press and press hard, I bought less than 2 month ago as of today. I was one of few bought the E5 right after it was released last November and it stop holding any charge after few month of use. As much as I would want to look into E7, I don't know if I'll give my money to FiiO until they've proven their quailty.


----------



## ClieOS

Why don't contact the seller for warranty claim (assuming you didn't get yours from some random eBayer who have disappeared)? I am one of the first to have an E5 and my oldest one still kicks around just fine. Granted they are cheap and not the most solid of all portable amp I have seen, there is no reason why you shouldn't get a replacement if yours has a defect.

 FWIK, FiiO is producing 10 thousand amps a month so even 1% of them become defective, it might still look rather significant compared to other amp manufacturers that are selling less than 1 thousand amps for the whole year. But if you do the math and look into the statistics, it really isn't that bad.


----------



## lewjay

I definitely have E7 on my wishlist. The E5 has served well for me on my portable system. Now looking forward for the USB+DAC feature for my pc.


----------



## supern0va

august has flown by and september is here. wondering when the E1 will come...
 I am quite interested to see how it pairs with the PFE for iPod Nano 4G and iPhone 3G


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

What I am confused is that people are waiting for these products like they are going to be revolutionary, when they certainly will be far from it. The E5 is so much worse than a Cmoy or the cheaper iBassos its not even funny. The USB DAC may or may not be as good as the NuForce Icon, but I am willing to bet it wont be so good that it will approach the D2 Boa levels or beyond.


----------



## specto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I am confused is that people are waiting for these products like they are going to be revolutionary, when they certainly will be far from it. The E5 is so much worse than a Cmoy or the cheaper iBassos its not even funny. The USB DAC may or may not be as good as the NuForce Icon, but I am willing to bet it wont be so good that it will approach the D2 Boa levels or beyond._

 

We won't know until it is released.


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I am confused is that people are waiting for these products like they are going to be revolutionary, when they certainly will be far from it. The E5 is so much worse than a Cmoy or the cheaper iBassos its not even funny. The USB DAC may or may not be as good as the NuForce Icon, but I am willing to bet it wont be so good that it will approach the D2 Boa levels or beyond._

 

Why bother posting in this thread if you couldn't care less about the new Fiio products? People are waiting for them because Fiio has done something previously that no other manufacturer had done before - they went mass-market with a niche audiophile product and succeeded. IIRC their production volumes number in the thousands of units. The E3 and E5 aren't some magical solution to all portable music woes, but they are great products for what they cost and are very accessible. Naturally they won't compete with the cheaper iBasso amps (which cost at least 5-6x as much). Price is Fiio's vector of differentiation when it comes to being innovative, and offering a competetive portable amp/dac for under $100 is plenty to warrant some anticipation in my book. Same goes for the lod-integrated E1. Yes, it will not compete with a T4+Lod, but it will be much cheaper and offer an affordable improvement for a lot of people.

 Your comment is the same as if you'd gone into one of the budget IEM threads (eg. Soundmagic PL50) and said "What's all the fuss? My low-end customs sound better anyway". 

 /rant


----------



## specto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why bother posting in this thread if you couldn't care less about the new Fiio products? People are waiting for them because Fiio has done something previously that no other manufacturer had done before - they went mass-market with a niche audiophile product and succeeded. IIRC their production volumes number in the thousands of units. The E3 and E5 aren't some magical solution to all portable music woes, but they are great products for what they cost and are very accessible. Naturally they won't compete with the cheaper iBasso amps (which cost at least 5-6x as much). Price is Fiio's vector of differentiation when it comes to being innovative, and offering a competetive portable amp/dac for under $100 is plenty to warrant some anticipation in my book. Same goes for the lod-integrated E1. Yes, it will not compete with a T4+Lod, but it will be much cheaper and offer an affordable improvement for a lot of people.

 Your comment is the same as if you'd gone into one of the budget IEM threads (eg. Soundmagic PL50) and said "What's all the fuss? My low-end customs sound better anyway". 

 /rant_

 

rant x2


----------



## Mr C

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why bother posting in this thread if you couldn't care less about the new Fiio products? People are waiting for them because Fiio has done something previously that no other manufacturer had done before - they went mass-market with a niche audiophile product and succeeded. IIRC their production volumes number in the thousands of units. The E3 and E5 aren't some magical solution to all portable music woes, but they are great products for what they cost and are very accessible. Naturally they won't compete with the cheaper iBasso amps (which cost at least 5-6x as much). Price is Fiio's vector of differentiation when it comes to being innovative, and offering a competetive portable amp/dac for under $100 is plenty to warrant some anticipation in my book. Same goes for the lod-integrated E1. Yes, it will not compete with a T4+Lod, but it will be much cheaper and offer an affordable improvement for a lot of people.

 Your comment is the same as if you'd gone into one of the budget IEM threads (eg. Soundmagic PL50) and said "What's all the fuss? My low-end customs sound better anyway". 

 /rant_

 

Sums up what I had in mind, people that post just to bitch without doing a real comparison (which should be done in a seperat thread) dont bring anything to forums.

 Btw clie as soon as you know could you tell us if the amping part of the E7 is the same as an E5, an upgraded version or a totally new system.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

First off, anyone who considers a FiiO an Audiophile product hasn't heard good sound, or is just delusional. I think people would even consider the Pico and D10 Mid-fi in the grand scheme of things. While a budget product is really something to look for, at this level are headphone amps really worth it? The FiiO E5 might have been worth it, because 20 dollars spent may not move you into another teir of headphone, and it adds some bass and sound stage. 100 bucks, or even 80 bucks puts you pretty easily in the next tier headphone. Which sounds better, 50 dollar IEMS and a 100 dollar amp or 150 dollar IEMs. Most people would agree with me that headphones are the biggest upgrade. EVEN if you are using a computer, why would you use a budget amp with nice headphones. If you have limited money, is it really worth buying an amp like this, a lot of people come to that question. I have heard the Icon Mobile, and it sounds good, but not that good. It doesn't sound better than using a pair of 250 headphones instead of 150+ amp. Since this is portable, most portable headphones don't even require an amp. I use my Pico just mostly for the DAC. I am pretty pissed with both the T2, and the Headroom Micro amp. The D2 Boa sounded nice as well, and I think is a good investment for someone with a pair of headphones like the D2000's. If you have better gear than this, what does this offer that your better gear doesn't. Like I said, I would be surprised if the DAC and the Amp part competed with the D2 Boa. When the Docking system comes out, How much will that be. You will start getting into money crunching territory. FiiO hasn't ever made a real quality product. They made a cheap product that seemed to be worth it for IEM's and even some headphones. 

 I love how you mention my low end customs, but they actually make economical sense. It would either be choosing between custom tips or customs shells, they are about the same price with Unique Melody. Low end customs actually sound better than high end universals. Will the FiiO's low end Amp/DAC have something like that to compare to? Also, it would be hard to listen to music without headphones or speakers, and generally they are the most important thing in a setup. Thats why you build around the headphones. People buy K1000's, then spend more on the source and amp that sounds good with them. Buying a FiiO is fine if you have low quality stuff to begin with, but for 80 bucks? Why not just upgrade your headphones.

 I am sorry I am actaully trying to have an opinon about a product that is the opposite of what most people think. Maybe people wouldn't waste as much money if there were more people that are actually objective about their purchases instead of pushing a niche audio price range that makes no sense.

 -scott


----------



## Mr C

Likewise I could look at your list of amps and wonder why you didnt buy one very good amp instead of getting a very nice one.
 You say that people should buy one more expensiove headphone instead of getting headphone + amp. But hasnt it occured to you that some people think its not a crazy thing to own more than one pair of headphones adn that they might consider getting a better pair later on?
 Another thing that makes the e5 popular is its size. Ever tried putting a d2 and a samsung P3 in you jeans pocket or coat pockets? My P3 and my e5 fit perfectly.


----------



## ljokerl

First off, I didn't say that the Fiio is an audiophile product. I said that headphone amps in general, especially portable ones, have always been confined to a niche market that caters only to the audiophile crowd, and Fiio managed to _step out_ of this niche. It's definitely not necessary for everyone, but I think I got my $20 worth out of my old E5. Some low-end setups benefit hugely from an amp, while others do not. It may be true that putting the amp cost towards a better headphone outright may be a better idea, but some people don't have that luxury. You are treating the $80 E7 like it's just an amp, but it isn't. I, for one, need a cheap-ish portable dac/amp to carry around with my netbook since I am tired of being careful with the D10, so I consider it a good investment. I don't expect it to compete with the D2, which is 2x as expensive. Fiio products are often more a matter of convenience than outright audio quality. 

 As for the customs, I really didn't bother looking at your equipment to know that you had some. It was a general statement about comparing significantly more expensive equipment to good low-priced products.

 I have no problem with people posting dissenting/contrasting opinions, as long as they are using examples that are actually fair to the (yet unreleased and untested) product in question. There is nothing wrong with releasing a product that is not revolutionary - the majority aren't. There is nothing wrong with looking forward to such products, either. As far as I am concerned, if the E7 competes with the Nuforce Icon mobile for $10 less, it has a place in the market and I will look forward to it.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Likewise I could look at your list of amps and wonder why you didnt buy one very good amp instead of getting a very nice one.
 You say that people should buy one more expensiove headphone instead of getting headphone + amp. But hasnt it occured to you that some people think its not a crazy thing to own more than one pair of headphones adn that they might consider getting a better pair later on?
 Another thing that makes the e5 popular is its size. Ever tried putting a d2 and a samsung P3 in you jeans pocket or coat pockets? My P3 and my e5 fit perfectly._

 

My D2 Boa and Zune 120 fit into my pants pocket pretty easy. I am talking from my expierence, and I REGRET EVERY PURCHASE except the Pico and the D2 Boa. The rest were just side steps, or downgrades. There is not a better portable amp and DAC in the price range of the Pico, from what I know the Pico is very closed to the summit of Portable Amps. You still havent explained why the E7 is a good product. What makes it worth spending the money on. HOW has your expirence with high end headphones told you that you would rather have a 100 dollar pair of headphones and a 100 dollar amp/source instead of a 200 dollar pair of headphones. I think the 50 dollar IEM's and the 20 dollar FiiO amp is a fair thing, even though for 20 bucks more you can get a Cmoy which is so much better it isn't even funny.

 I think the market that the Icon and the FiiO E7 are in is a problem to begin with. A Ipod with IEM's sound about as good as the NuForce Icon connect to the computer with IEMs. Why not just use your ipod. The one pair of headphones I could see it being useful for is the Denon D2000's, but I have tried much more equipment than is in my signature. Also the Etyomic IEM's sound very good with portable amps, but not the FiiO E5, it detracts from the point of having the them. Maybe I am just being ignorant, but I think there are a lot of people who just like gadgets here, and are ignoring the sound quality. Liking gadgets is fine, but telling people that this sounds so good is kinda stupid because using that 80 dollars to upgrade your headphones will most likely be better even if you are using on board sound.


----------



## mark2410

if its a warm version of the icon then id like too. the dac and form factor was what sold me on the icon mobile but its quite bright and no optional bass boost mean it really doesnt go so well with everything. 

 things with a crap form factor i just dont want to know, then may sound amazing but i know id hate having to carry them around so i make a point of not investigating them. so far fiios have been gateway amps, they filled a spot no one else did


 i say go fiio, keep making great cheap toys for us to play with


----------



## selkin

the only advantage of the FiiO amps is the cheap price. as long as they keep it under $70ish there's a good chance the E7'll be a success. any more expensive than that and people (avarage users, first time amp buyers) will think it's just an other expensive dac *thing*. others will think it's not cheap enough and it's just a FiiO (=roleld off highs, bloated bass etc-etc)
 so once again: lo price or lo sales

 in my opinion.


----------



## ClieOS

Imagine all these discussion on the headphone forum (and please bear with me on this) -

 A few months back I recommended JVC HA-F130 to a person on AnythingButiPod.com because he can't see himself paying $50 for a pair of amazing sound PK3 but he really need replacement for his broken Creative EP-380 (and if you have a pair of this like me you will know it is actually much worst than iBud). His argument was of course very simple: He is not an audiophiles and he finds EP-380 to be good sounding, thus there is no reason for him to upgrade. The only reason why he ask for new earbud recommendation is because EP-380 was out of stock everywhere, including Creative own webstore. So naturally I recommend HA-F130 since I find it to share the same sound signature as PK3 (but in lesser form) and pretty cheap (I think it is around $15, which is > twice as much as EP-380 on Creative regular discount price), but it is still over that person's budget (less than $10 is what he saw as reasonable). After a rather lengthy discussion, I manage to convince that person to give F130 a try even though he was still very skeptical about my 'head-fi-ish' recommendation. What do you know - a week later he posted back with a thank-you note and gave me a referral comment. You can imagine the joy that person have (of finding a new dimension of his music) by only spending a little more than his budget, and yet _$15 is NOTHING in the world of Head-fi!!!_

 The point of the story? - You never know how a little sharing of information from someone who is more knowledgeable can help those in need. FiiO, as cheap and as low performing as they be, is only measured by the standard of the member in this forum, which is happened to be one of the most recognizable audiophile forum on all-thing-headphones-related. But there are a great deal many out there who do not have $150 to spend on custom eartips or $60 to spend on CMOY, yet hoping in some way to learn about the knowledge (and the money spent) many of us take for granted here - those are the people FiiO trying to serve, not the one who discusses whether $600 worth of portable amp should be consider mid-fi or not.

 Head-fi, as grand as it may seems in the audiophiles world, is not an exclusive audiophiles-only forum. If a $15 recommendation on earbud or $20 on a tiny little amp can make a person enjoys more on his/her music, you should consider it as a member's duty well-done. _That is what Head-fi is all about._


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I was not arguing really with the E5, but the E7


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was not arguing really with the E5, but the E7_

 

Well, no one has heard the E7 yet - what is there to argue about?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, no one has heard the E7 yet - what is there to argue about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The argument is, lets say I have 200 bucks to spend. Is it worth getting the 130 headphone and the E7 or the 200 dollar headphone. I bet money on the 200 dollar headphone, even if you have a on board sound card. 70-100 bucks is enough to take you into another tier of headphone. It would be like getting a se310+E7 over just a 530.


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was not arguing really with the E5, but the E7_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[...]The E5 is so much worse than a Cmoy or the cheaper iBassos its not even funny. [...]_

 

.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, no one has heard the E7 yet - what is there to argue about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My sentiments exactly. Nothing wrong with waiting for an unreleased product with anticipation.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The argument is, lets say I have 200 bucks to spend. Is it worth getting the 130 headphone and the E7 or the 200 dollar headphone. I bet money on the 200 dollar headphone, even if you have a on board sound card. 70-100 bucks is enough to take you into another tier of headphone. It would be like getting a se310+E7 over just a 530._

 

That depends on whether your on-board sound card is horrible or not - get a $200 headphone only to find that the whole system still sounds bad as your source sucks then you have to pay extra $100 for external soundcard to fix the problem is just as bad as spending $130 on headphone and $70 on DAC to find that it sounds no different from the sound card.

 It is not uncommon to find cheaper headphone synergize greatly with an amp to sound better than a more expensive headphone alone - you should take that into account. There is also nothing wrong to say E5 (or E7) doesn't add any value in your system if it already sounds good by its own. But you won't know how other will feel since you don't know how other's system will sound. If E7 turns a netbook from bad sounding to enjoyable to a person's ears, it already worths its asking price - of course we won't know whether it is so till we actually hear it.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

That was not the main purpose of my argument, but its ok to just read snippets of what people write. I am done, this is when a discussion becomes non objective.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That was not the main purpose of my argument, but its ok to just read snippets of what people write. I am done, this is when a discussion becomes non objective._

 

"Nothing wrong with waiting for an unreleased product with anticipation" because there are those who like that kind of products and think it might be useful to them, even if you are not.

 That's the subject of discussion, I presume?


----------



## MaoDi

The E7 is sexy...like...awesomely good looking...if that is what it's going to look like...i wonder how many they are going to sell...


----------



## average_joe

OK, how many categories of people are there (I am sure you can add more to this list):
 - Those that have the resources and are willing to spend whatever it takes to get the best sound.
 - Those that want to spend a limited amount on the best sound for a limited amount of money (and may not think there is a good return for additional money spent).
 - Those that want the best sound within their budget.
 - Those that like trying out new things.

 If the E7 fills a need for some of those groups, it should be a good seller. If it is as good as the Icon Mobile or T4, it will possibly sell as such. But if it is a step up from those two (which I am sure most are hoping for), it will not only represent a great value, but it will also push other manufacturers to compete.

 Besides, how many people have an E5? I know many people that have an E5, and even if it is at a higher price point, an E7 with equivalent value could be a mass market product. Plus, aesthetics sell!

 I am not sure I will get one now that I have the AMP3, which IMO is an exceptional value, but I just might get one if it is a step up from the T4 and IM.


----------



## specto

I am excited, simply because my e5 is the most convenient little amp ever, and though it may not sound the best, it is really nice for the $15 I spent on it. This makes me wonder what a company like FiiO can do with an item that is significantly more expensive, and something that most people don't even know about. How many people know what a dac is? In my humble opinion, all arguments against the product are moot until it comes out is properly used, tested, and reviewed.


----------



## imhungry29

i cant wait to get my hands on the E1 and possibly the E7 but i kinda wanna try out the icon mobile cause that ones looks solid. i wanna see some stat match ups for the E7 and icon mobile. that would be cool


----------



## robjrock

E7 may fill a niche for me. Firstly, I owned the E3 and I'm gonna pick up an E5 soon - IMO the E3/5 serves two purposes, a boost in sheer power for higher impedance 'phones (I felt my old KSC75s appreciated the boost) or a subtle bass boost when you don't wanna use an EQ.

 The E3/5 never, IMO, actually improved the sound per se. My Cmoy I feel does genuinely improve the sound, opens the soundstage, improves detail and tightens up some areas of the sound. The Fiios don't do this (although a bass boost can improve the sound in a sense) - but they serve a legitimate purpose. I don't think of them as sound quality improvers (like my Cmoy, or other higher-end budget amps) but a pragmatic and affordable way to solve certain issues (low powered Mp3-Player outputs, lack of bass)

 The E7 looks like it could also fill a niche for me, since I've been looking for an affordable DAC for pair with my laptop. My Samsung P3 MP3 player is my main source for music, as my laptops onboard sound sucks, so the E7 may provide a good, affordable way to improve my laptops sound on the fairly rare occasions I use it for music, or watch movies and DVDs too. My point is I don't wanna spend a lot on a USB DAC (either with or without an inbuilt amp) for my laptop since its only a secondary source for music, and I don't watch that many movies etc on it. E7 could fit quite nicely in that niche. 

 Well, just my $0.02


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

How does your Computer sound compared to your DAP? if it sounds simular, then you may not want to buy one. I haven't heard the E7 of course, but I have heard the NuForce Icon and it really sounds about as good as my Zune 120 with IEM's


----------



## Mr C

Some people listen to music from their laptops which in 90% of the case sound bad so in this case a dac even a cheap one is better than nothing.
 Its not everybody that has a 400$ dac + 800$ amp.
 I'm saving to get a desktop amp and a pair of top of mid fi cans.
 But for when i'm in the train/ library/ ... a nuforce or E7 would be well appreciated to go with my hd25.
 So why should I buy a 200$+ dac / amp when i dont intend to use it as my main source?


----------



## tswise

anybody know when the E1 should be out? Later this month?


----------



## dC0m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KONAKONA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wanna see how the E7 compares to the nuforce icon mobile. _

 

x2.


----------



## theom4353

wow this looks really sexy


----------



## 0947

The F7 fit's my need and I'm anxiously waiting for it's release and reviews. The only thing giving me doubts is the "below $100" price. I'm hoping it's a lot "below" maybe $50. I'm exited regardless.


----------



## prone2phone

found on google: 

 E1: Price target around US$30

 Output power: 120mW

 THD+Noise: 0.0080%

 S/N ratio: 100dB

 Frequency response: 20-40kHz

 Playtime: Depend on the ipod/iphone

 Power: Powered by iPod/iPhone


 ----------------------------------


 E7: Price target around US$80

 Output power: 150mW

 THD+Noise: 0.0060%

 S/N ratio: 105dB

 Frequency response: 20-40kHz

 Playtime: >100hrs (current estimation)

 Power: Build in Li-ion battery


 so they are on par with e5


----------



## Thrashingshrimp

Anyone believe the E1 will have a bass boost like it's E3 and E5 siblings?


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prone2phone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_E1: Price target around US$30
 E7: Price target around US$80_

 

Damn, if that's true then I'm definitely buying.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prone2phone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_found on google: ..._

 

Those are pretty much copied from here. So far most of the info regarding E1 and E7 is coming from this thread.

 Now I know E1 is supposed to hit the market by now, but given that Apple just released a few new models, my guess is FiiO is trying to make sure there won't be any incompatibility issue before sending the amp out.


----------



## ClieOS

Just a small update: I'll be receiving an engineering sample of E1 in a week or so and perhaps a few of new FiiO accessories for testing as well (but not the E7, which is still on schedule for December release as I was told). 

 Also, the E1's ETA is currently on October.


----------



## mark2410

am jealous now


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a small update: I'll be receiving an engineering sample of E1 in a week or so and perhaps a few of new FiiO accessories for testing as well (but not the E7, which is still on schedule for December release as I was told). 

 Also, the E1's ETA is currently on October._

 

Cool, thanks for the update.


----------



## pxl1500

Can't wait to see how the E7 will be like!


----------



## ClieOS

In case you can't wait, here is the stock picture of E1.


----------



## imhungry29

not bad man i would definitely buy that for the gym so i dont have to use the stupid stock headphone out for my nano.


----------



## Magedark

Fancy stuff there. I'd buy that. Have fun testing.


----------



## bcpk

Any further news on this, ClieOS? I've been lurking here and on MP4Nation so much that I've had to register to express my impatience in regards to this device coming out!

 I have a few questions though - will this provide a noticeable improvement to the listening experience when used with my pair of Etymotic ER6s? How about the Hf5s which I plan to buy later this year? Also, how well does the FiiO E3 pair with ER6s? Thanks, anyone.


----------



## ClieOS

Well, E1 should arrive this week assuming no delay on the postal service. 

 As far as improvement goes, don't expect any giant killer (*being realistic here). I think Raz @ MP4 Nation has commented that the performance closely resemble that of E5. If it is so, then I guess it will worth the price you'll pay (<$30), but it probably won't be a match for a well built cmoy or anything better that's going to cost several times more money. For the least, I think my Nano 4 can benefit from the E1 since I find the headphone-out to be fairly average - of course that's assuming the headphone will benefit from amping as well. I don't want to put too much speculation for now, so I'll wait till I tested the E1 first before passing any real judgment.


----------



## bcpk

I'll be using it with an iPod Video (5G), so hopefully the E1 will be an improvement over the internal amp.


----------



## Pangaea

ClieOS, am I understanding this right, the E1 on top of being an amp will have remote functions for applicable ipods?


----------



## supern0va

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, E1 should arrive this week assuming no delay on the postal service. 

 As far as improvement goes, don't expect any giant killer (*being realistic here). I think Raz @ MP4 Nation has commented that the performance closely resemble that of E5. If it is so, then I guess it will worth the price you'll pay (<$30), but it probably won't be a match for a well built cmoy or anything better that's going to cost several times more money. For the least, I think my Nano 4 can benefit from the E1 since I find the headphone-out to be fairly average - of course that's assuming the headphone will benefit from amping as well. I don't want to put too much speculation for now, so I'll wait till I tested the E1 first before passing any real judgment._

 

ClieOS, would you know if E1 has the bass boost function like the E5?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ClieOS, am I understanding this right, the E1 on top of being an amp will have remote functions for applicable ipods?_

 

For what I know, there will be play/pause, next/back buttons as well as volume control in the final production model. Will need to confirm later on.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *supern0va* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ClieOS, would you know if E1 has the bass boost function like the E5?_

 

I don't think there is a bass boost switch on E1.


----------



## Pangaea

Thanks ^ that alone may make it worth it for me. Just to have a universal remote for my iphone that can work with all my HPs. Amp would just be a bonus.


----------



## MusicalChillies

A Fii0 E5 as an lod would be perfect. Only cable you would have is your iem.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmmm good for the price I guess, but never realy been turned on by the fiio stuff. looks very nice though. an amp that sucks the life out of your ipod seems a bit disingenuous to me. amps usually extend battery_

 

I wouldn't think that this will have a drastic effect on battery life, as it will be circumventing the iPod's own amplification system.


----------



## Mr C

DJ shadow (nice name btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) the e5 is always a good investment because of its incredible portability. No word yet on the e7 sq but it should be better.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't think that this will have a drastic effect on battery life, as it will be circumventing the iPod's own amplification system._

 

Well you have to think, the E1 will be an amp in and of itself, running off the iPod's battery, so it should stand to reason it should use just as much power as the internal circuitry, or even more, being an external unit. If it had it's own power supply it would be a completely different story. That said I can't imagine it draining the battery very much faster than the internal amp anyway, but battery life shouldn't really improve.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well you have to think, the E1 will be an amp in and of itself, running off the iPod's battery, so it should stand to reason it should use just as much power as the internal circuitry, or even more, being an external unit. If it had it's own power supply it would be a completely different story. That said I can't imagine it draining the battery very much faster than the internal amp anyway, but battery life shouldn't really improve._

 

It's a fair trade off for the convenience, in my opinion


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a fair trade off for the convenience, in my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree, and depending on which iPod you have, the E1 would most likely be an upgrade in SQ compared to the inbuilt amp circuitry. I also really like the idea of having pause/play etc. on the amp, very handy!


----------



## bcpk

Mine's an iPod 5G (60 GB Video), but I don't know how the various iPod lines stack up against each other. All I know is that iPods aren't known for having good SQ...


----------



## Kpalsm

I've got a similar iPod, mine's a slightly newer version of yours; a 5.5g 80GB Video. I hear they've got terrible sound quality. All I know is the headphone output of my laptop sounds much better than the output of my iPod.


----------



## ClieOS

Some good and bad news:

 Bad news first: The E1 package will probably arrive late. If I don't receive it by Friday, most likely it will be early next week.

 Good news: Instead of a pre-production E1 (like those sent out early to different vendor for preview), I'll get a fully functional final production with all the buttons properly programed. So here are some of the functions: Play/Pause, Next/Previous, Volume Up/Down, Fast Forward/Backward, Mute.


----------



## Magedark

So we'll have to wait for the review then grr.
 But by the looks of the E1 then, it looks like the iPod shuffles will be left out.


----------



## bcpk

Thanks for the update, ClieOS. You wouldn't happen to have heard a more precise release date?


----------



## ClieOS

The most likely release date should be mid October (the first two weeks of October are China's national holidays). If you consider the time it takes to ship to dealers, I'll say we are looking at the 3rd or most likely the last week of October. I was told that the company will try to get some E1 out before the holidays, but they are not getting enough parts from their suppliers (also due to the upcoming holidays).


----------



## bcpk

Hopefully DealExtreme will have them some time in November then


----------



## SeW800

I have a question!

 If the battery on the E7 (or even the E5) is empty, would it still work on the power output from the source (Which could be a PC or an iphone)?


----------



## ClieOS

It is too early to tell anything about E7, but on E5: Even if the battery is empty, you can still charge and use it on the same time. However, if the battery is empty and you don't charge it, you won't get it to make any sound.

 [*UPDATE*] Not surprisingly, shipping is late again and now the ETA of my E1 sample is pushed back another week. That happens quite often when you live on a remote corner on earth.


----------



## bcpk

That's a shame.


----------



## robjrock

Hey guys,
 I did a few searches but couldn't find an answer to this question!
 Against my better judgement I am seriously considering getting an iPhone (for reasons i won't go into here) and the E1 looks really interesting. But does anyone now how this works with the iPhone for making calls?
 I was considering trading in my regular Phonaks for the microphone version of the PFEs, so I can make / receive calls on the iPhone. Does the E1 either have its own mic, or is it compatible with earphones which have their own mic? 
 Cheers.


----------



## ClieOS

No, E1 doesn't support mic nor have one of its own. Imagine you are using a LOD and a separate amp on iPhone for music, that is how E1 works except the LOD and amp are all in one unit now.


----------



## robjrock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, E1 doesn't support mic nor have one of its own. Imagine you are using a LOD and a separate amp on iPhone for music, that is how E1 works except the LOD and amp are all in one unit now._

 

Hey thanks clieOS - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I enjoyed your review too on your blog BTW

 Still will probably pick one up anyway if I do get an iPhone since I don't have an E5


----------



## technetium

Dunno if it has been confirmed in the thread already, but six months ago James wong from Fiio told me this:

 "
 So what can I tell you now is:

 E7 will be a portable device, you can used as a USB DAC or just as a headphone amp!

 The inside will be PCM2706+WM8740+TPA6130A = USB decoder+ DAC + AMP

 will have line out, headphone out, Ir remote control, such etc...

 "

 I am exited, this and then the pico slim are on my to buy list atm


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *technetium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am exited, this and then the pico slim are on my to buy list atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

x2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW that's spelled "excited" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 couldn't help it


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *technetium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dunno if it has been confirmed in the thread already, but six months ago James wong from Fiio told me this:..._

 

The spec has changed a bit since then. It is now:
 PCM2706 + WM8729 + OP2338UA + TPA6130A
 Though the amp section still uses the same chip sets as E5, they have redesigned / improved the circuit since there is no restriction on PCB space this time.

 Also some other update: E7 now comes with dual headphone-out and a small face-lift on the original design. The battery life is now estimated to be 100hrs on single charge (amp only). Plus, an desktop amp E9 is in the early design phase.


----------



## Kpalsm

Here's a question I bet nobody knows the answer to...what happened to all the even numbered amps? No E4 or E6?


----------



## FraGGleR

Any word on release for the E7 and E9? Man Nuforce is coming out with some new stuff too. Going to be an exciting Christmas if Fiio can launch at least the E7 by then.


----------



## ClieOS

As stated before, E7 is still on its December release schedule. E9 is early next year, no firm release date yet.


----------



## Andy Huang

I already have a E5 and a Super Pro DAC 707, but the E7 looks so sexy to the point where I'm tempted to pick one up! Looking at part specs, I don't think it will sound better than my Super Pro DAC 707 though, so I'm stuck in a dilemma here :/ Any recommendations?

 Source: Unibody MacBook /w CDs and FLAC rips, or iPhone 3G w/ Apple Lossless and 320kbits mp3 (I know, I know, but I have limited space on device >_<). For the MacBook, I try to use the mini TOSLink output as much as I can, because there's only 2 USB ports on my model, and it offers better bandwidth anyways.
 Headphone: ATH A700 or Yamaha YHD3


----------



## FraGGleR

I have a feeling any DAC around $100 won't sound any better or worse than another. The Super Pro is a pretty decent device from what I have read and the E7 probably won't be better. It is also using the same amp as the E5 (maybe more space will result in slightly better audio?), so you probably won't improve on anything. That being said, the remote, line out + headphone amp, sleek package, and super battery life all play an important part in the consideration and would definitely tip the balance in favor of the E7 for me. It definitely looks great, but I just got a Total Bithead which on paper, is probably a better DAC/amp combo right now although not nearly as sleek and without a remote.


----------



## ljokerl

The DAC707 is a very versatile device, but it is by nature very different from the E7. First off, it is only a DAC and requires an external amp. Second, it cannot power itself from USB and thus requires an external power adapter. Lastly, it does not have an internal battery. It is really not a portable device at all, so it serves a completely different market than the E7. If you already have an external amp and don't intend to be portable, the DAC707 offers a great many input options and good overall SQ. For my uses, portable combo devices like the E7/D10 just make more sense.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...it is also using the same amp as the E5 (maybe more space will result in slightly better audio?)..._

 

Just the opamps (both the power amp and the preamp chips). The actual circuit will be redesigned to accompany better components, thus better sound.


----------



## Head Fire

I'm just getting in to this stuff so don't shoot me if this is a stupid question.
 But will the DAC from the E7 only work with a computer or will it also convert the the digital signal when you use it with your iPod with Line Out ? Or will it only work as an amp if you use it with your iPod


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Head Fire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm just getting in to this stuff so don't shoot me if this is a stupid question.
 But will the DAC from the E7 only work with a computer or will it also convert the the digital signal when you use it with your iPod with Line Out ? Or will it only work as an amp if you use it with your iPod_

 

An ipod has no digital output so there is nothing for a DAC to do. It will only work as an amplifier. When you're using your line out with your ipod, you're only bypassing the internal amp, not the internal DAC chip.


----------



## Head Fire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An ipod has no digital output so there is nothing for a DAC to do. It will only work as an amplifier. When you're using your line out with your ipod, you're only bypassing the internal amp, not the internal DAC chip._

 

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Shoey Peachew

The best thing about the e3 and e5 is they're dirt cheap, small, and sound great. IMO, $80 sounds a bit steep. Is there any way to carry on the tradition of fiio amps and make the e9 dirt cheap too? Somewhere in the $40-$50 range sounds good (maybe even $24.99-$29.95
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## bcpk

Will there be a black version of the E1 available?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will there be a black version of the E1 available? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I haven't heard of any black model being planned, but it could be in the future.


----------



## dt21

Hi,

 The E1 is available in Hong Kong now.
 Very convenience for iPod and iPhone user.
 Nice sound, Worth to buy!

 Sorry, as I do not know how to post the photo, please visit.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dt21/40...7622699644280/


----------



## Baines93

When there is a black one i'll buy one!

 But as soon as DX or anyone in the UK/EU has one i'm on it, even if it is white!


----------



## So_Sweet

I might consider selling my iBasso T4 if the Fiio E7 performs similar or better.


----------



## nycdoi

Does anybody have trouble with the E1 and the long cable(with headphones connected)?
 4ft from headphone + 2.6ft from E1 can be a real mess IMO.


----------



## ClieOS

You don't have to let them all tangle around. You can always tie / warp the E1 cable up if you like. Personally I find it to work just fine for me.


----------



## a19als

waiting!!


----------



## actorlife

Subscribed. I was looking for a cooler design than the E5. Glad I waited.


----------



## Baines93

I want one, but can't afford the $10 extra Head Direct shipping cost! Damn I hate being a student! I trawl the internet once a day looking for somewhere else selling these already! Want one ASAP, and so bad! Been hoping for something like this for ages! It's perfect, just too much $$$ for me from Head Direct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waiting for DX! Wish they'd hurry!


----------



## Kpalsm

If only I wasn't about to spend upwards of $700 on a new dirt jumping bicycle I would buy one for you, Baines. I know how difficult it can be to be a student on a budget, especially with such an expensive hobby as ours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After buying the bike if I can afford it I may do it. You're wanting the E1 I take it? Buying the bike tomorrow so, if you like, send me a PM and we can talk.


----------



## specto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If only I wasn't about to spend upwards of $700 on a new dirt jumping bicycle I would buy one for you, Baines. I know how difficult it can be to be a student on a budget, especially with such an expensive hobby as ours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After buying the bike if I can afford it I may do it. You're wanting the E1 I take it? Buying the bike tomorrow so, if you like, send me a PM and we can talk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol, try having multiple hobbies... ugh...


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *specto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol, try having multiple hobbies... ugh..._

 

Yeah, like I said, buying a new bike today, biking is probably the only hobby of mine that actually supersedes my affinity for audio equipment. Luckily I'm able to combine the two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some people have a car, I have a bike. I use it to go to work, go to the store, to friends places...even in winter. I just hope my portable rig will hold up in the cold. I'm not sure how resilient the hard drive in the iPod 5.5g is, nevermind it being a couple of years old as it is (though I'm told by it's previous owner it was barely used at all).


----------



## Baines93

Oh gosh, cycling is another hobby of mine! That's on the back burner really until I have the finance for my car sorted! (I'll PM you about cycling later! Don't want to derail this thread with my cycling chat!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, 2/3 of the way there though on car finances though, and two and half months until my 17th! So excited!

 It's nice to know there are a bunch of really nice people here - thanks for the thought Kpalsm


----------



## Clincher09

So I haven't really looked through the whole thread, but could someone tell me if a Fiio E7 and a Zune HD would work well together?


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clincher09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I haven't really looked through the whole thread, but could someone tell me if a Fiio E7 and a Zune HD would work well together?_

 

I think the FiiO E7 would need to be released before anyone could know.


----------



## ClieOS

If Zune HD has a line-out, then you can get better result after amping (this is generally true to all amp, not just E7); or else, you can still use the 3.5mm headphone-out connected to E7 and it will work.

 As for whether Zune HD and E7 will work 'well', that we have to wait for it to hits the market first.


----------



## Firefighter

So, when can we expect to buy E7..say from dealextreme??

 Any ideas?

 Thanx.


----------



## Clincher09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If Zune HD has a line-out, then you can get better result after amping (this is generally true to all amp, not just E7); or else, you can still use the 3.5mm headphone-out connected to E7 and it will work.

 As for whether Zune HD and E7 will work 'well', that we have to wait for it to hits the market first._

 

Heh, I thought it was already out for some reason.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Firefighter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, when can we expect to buy E7..say from dealextreme?_

 

That's up to DX to decide, though I have my doubt.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clincher09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh, I thought it was already out for some reason._

 

E1 is already out. E7 is still on its Christmas schedule, last I heard.


----------



## jjsoviet

Glad to see Fiio getting more competitive in the amp market. Say, are there any specs of the upcoming E9? I am looking for a budget desktop amp.


----------



## ClieOS

I don't know the spec of E9, but I was told it will be *more* audiophile orientated (as oppose to the current more budget orientated E1/E3/E5 series) and a step up from the E7, while still keep the price tag low. This means it will have a brand new circuit based on new opamp, so don't expect it will be cheaper than $100.


----------



## Alc Jr

Is the E1 intended for IEMs, and phones like the Monster Turbine?


----------



## Baines93

Ordered an E1 from DX when it came in a few days ago... Glad I didn't get it from Head direct, as although DX are slow (still waiting for supplier 3 days after order!) it's $12 cheaper, and not THAT much slower (assuming I would have ordered from Head Direct at the same time).

 $12 is a lot to me right now anyway - not worth it, i'm happy waiting for it from DX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to it coming... Should be good with some PK1/PK2/PK3's, whichever I get in the long run, and should do me until I get an Icon Mobile (mainly for the laptop) for powering my Denon's with the iPod, on the odd occasion. And I imagine will add a little punch to my Livewires, and NE-6 beaters (which are superb for the money!).

 All (mainly the portable phones) while being very useful as a remote, and tiny amp


----------



## nttg

Why is the wire 80cm, thats to long and connecting earphones, it will be even longer!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alc Jr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the E1 intended for IEMs, and phones like the Monster Turbine?_

 

E1's gain is not that high (should be same as E5 at around 2~3) so it will work with most IEM. I don't have Turbine, but E1 does work with my IEM (and I an a fairly dedicated IEM user).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nttg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why is the wire 80cm, thats to long and connecting earphones, it will be even longer!_

 

You can't really pick a length that will make everyone happy, at least a longer cable give you the option to warp it up. If it is too short to begin with, then it just renders the remote control useless.


----------



## bass_nut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad to see Fiio getting more competitive in the amp market. Say, are there any specs of the upcoming E9? I am looking for a budget desktop amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hi bro jjsoviet,

 iirc, we started to coin the designation "E7" and "E9" at our FiiO thread at the other site many months ago when it was E5 & E3 hitting remarkable huge acceptance amongst the portarble audio hobbyists.. 'twas around May 2009 ? 

 we are glad some (or many) of our suggestions or wish list features were heard and taken into consideration by a remarkable manufacturer we know as FiiO ...example was our suggested 3 to 5 stage bass boost on E7.. i personally hope this feature will be continued to E9 model and beyond

 i surmise FiiO listens to its valued customers' suggestions worldwide.. ours included 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheers !!!


----------



## ClieOS

Small update on E7:

 The DAC section and the case has been changed for better, but the prototyping process has been delayed as a result. FiiO is still trying to aim for a late December release, but January is more likely now.


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, my E1 shipped today from DX. 

 Should be interesting.


----------



## Baines93

Ordered mine on the 16th... Took a few days to get it in though.

 Says it shipped on the 21st, when I got an email too, but the bit with the tracking number says 19th, and appeared on the 19th too.

 Fingers crossed it shipped on the 19th and not the 21st... Want it ASAP!


----------



## K_19

Hey all,

 Tried to get this answered on another thread, but no one responded to it, so I'll ask in this bigger thread:

 How does the E1 do with EMI? Is there a severe buzz with this amp when it is used with a cellphone music player? I'm asking since I have the iPhone 3G as my main and if this does suffer from horrible EMI like my old T4 did, then I wouldn't really bother getting it.

 Thanks.


----------



## dAdE0H0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K_19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey all,

 Tried to get this answered on another thread, but no one responded to it, so I'll ask in this bigger thread:

 How does the E1 do with EMI? Is there a severe buzz with this amp when it is used with a cellphone music player? I'm asking since I have the iPhone 3G as my main and if this does suffer from horrible EMI like my old T4 did, then I wouldn't really bother getting it.

 Thanks._

 

I have the touch g3 and haven't noticed any noise with the E1.
 Now my T1 is very noisy when hooked up...Thanks to RF interference
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You ought to try the E1.


----------



## _gl

I'd also like to see the E1 in black. I've just ordered the white one in the hope the SQ of my new Itouch 3G gets improved (it's a little cold & mid-heavy) - but if I like it I'd buy a black version again.


----------



## actorlife

Who is selling these? Sorry didn't want to read the whole thread. Can it be included in the first post? Thanks ClieOS!


----------



## bcpk

DealExtreme.com and MP4nation.net have the FiiO E1 for sale. Both are about $20 and free worldwide delivery.


----------



## Baines93

I'd also be interested in a black E1...

 Any chance we could get some numbers and contact FiiO ClieOS?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd also be interested in a black E1...

 Any chance we could get some numbers and contact FiiO ClieOS?_

 

I don't know any contact number myself. If you are think about contacting FiiO to request for a black E1, I think FiiO probably already know about it as they read Head-Fi for feedback as well.


----------



## ikitub

what is a good iem for e1 for less than $100.. is RE0 a good combo with e1? i already have an E1 and thinking of what iem to use with it.. currently using the stock earphones of my iphone 3g... thanks..


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ikitub* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what is a good iem for e1 for less than $100.. is RE0 a good combo with e1? i already have an E1 and thinking of what iem to use with it.. currently using the stock earphones of my iphone 3g... thanks.._

 

RE0 is good, so is the RE252 (which is on sale for $99 now). However, you should find the one fits your listening preference first.


----------



## ikitub

but between the two? re0 or re252 based on your preference? i trust your reviews btw.. hehe..


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ikitub* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but between the two? re0 or re252 based on your preference? i trust your reviews btw.. hehe.._

 

Between the two? I'll probably choose RE0 because I am a detail freak, but that doesn't mean you are just like me.


----------



## ikitub

thanks ClieOS...


----------



## Baines93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know any contact number myself. If you are think about contacting FiiO to request for a black E1, I think FiiO probably already know about it as they read Head-Fi for feedback as well._

 

Sorry, I meant, could we get some figures for people interested in a black one, then email them... You often are in contact with them aren't you?


----------



## migsev

Not sure if this is the right thread for it, but can anyone give me advice? I've got a 3rd gen 64gb iPod Touch and Denon C710 IEMs. Would I gain any improvement by running it through a portable amp? I'm looking at either the E1 or the E5 as they're both just $22 on head-direct.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, I meant, could we get some figures for people interested in a black one, then email them... You often are in contact with them aren't you?_

 

I will just mention it to James (FiiO manager) next time I talk to him. I know they are still trying to catch up with their current order for the holiday season so it will take sometime for them to consider a black version. I'll keep you up to date if I have any news.


----------



## Baines93

Thanks ClieOS


----------



## wildfire070

I just ordered the RE2 + E5 combo from head-direct. Do you think the RE2 connected to an ipod touch 2nd gen via LOD to the E5 would sound alright or should I have gotten the E1? Or does the RE2 not really need an amp anyway?


----------



## ClieOS

Some update:

 A *black* edition E1 will be released on the next batch.

 Here is the new rendering of E7: Along with some inner hardware changes and the face lift, the new casing is also slimmer than the previous prototype showed before.





 This is the proposed E9 prototype. Basically it is desktop amp with an iPod / FiiO dock integration. You can either 1) dock you iPod / iPhone on E9 and feed it the line-out, 2) dock the E7 and give E9 the USB DAC function (E7 will feed line level signal from E7 DAC directly back to E9 amp section). You can think of E7 as E9's DAC module. or 3) Feed E9 a line-in analog signal, just like most other desktop amp. E9 will also feature a better, newly design amp section that is different from E7. E9 is scheduled for early 2010.


----------



## _gl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A *black* edition E1 will be released on the next batch._

 

Excellent, when is this batch due (post xmas?).


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Thank you for information. 
 The sale of Fiio E9 is the enjoyment.


----------



## RAFA

Wow, this looks great, I wonder how it sounds.

 Any Idea when the release of the Fiio E7 is?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *_gl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excellent, when is this batch due (post xmas?)._

 

I have no idea. My guess is they are already in production as we speak.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAFA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any Idea when the release of the Fiio E7 is?_

 

The hardware changes delay their schedule. They are still aiming for a late December release, but most likely we will see it in store on January if you count in all the transit time needed. Hopefully I will have a review unit before X'mas.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

There is two question. 

 In Fiio E9, can the digital signal of iPod be transmitted directly?
 Or, is it analog?

 Can you control remotely?
 Is it addition remote control?
 There is no part of receiving in the photograph.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.IIZUKA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In Fiio E9, can the digital signal of iPod be transmitted directly?
 Or, is it analog?._

 

I believe E9 will use the analog line-out of the iPod / iPhone.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *T.IIZUKA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you control remotely?
 Is it addition remote control?
 There is no part of receiving in the photograph._

 

IIRC, IR remote control is planned. Don't forget this is just an early rendering, so not everything is on the rendering yet.


----------



## EraserXIV

oh wow, the E7 looks very tempting. especially if they keep prices competitive. i was thinking about getting a T3 or an icon mobile, but i think i'll wait now.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Thanks.
 Fiio E9 is like to a new product of Audio-Technica well. 
 I think that the price difference is great. 
 It is digital transport correspondence. 

 Audio-Technica AT-HA30i
 (Japanese News Site. Japanese only)
http://www.phileweb.com/news/d-av/200910/15/24554.html

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe E9 will use the analog line-out of the iPod / iPhone.



 IIRC, IR remote control is planned. Don't forget this is just an early rendering, so not everything is on the rendering yet._


----------



## EraserXIV

is there any information about the actual dimensions of the E7? i'd like to know how it compares with other portable amps in terms of thickness.


----------



## mesasone

They need to stick a DAP in the e7... just shove a Sansa Clip+ in there and make the face an OLED with capacitive touch (similar to the Samsung k3/k5 players) using the previous design. Something to give the AMP3 a run for it's money, because it's sorely needed.

 Really, if you look at the disassembly of the Clip, once you take out the battery, display and buttons... it's beyond tiny. I think there would be a pretty large market for a DAP/DAC/amp combo with out the reported hissing and other problems of the AMP3. And if they could give put it in an aesthetically pleasing package, I think it would be a run away success. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## jjsoviet

It's pure genius (at least to me, lol) that the E9's iPod dock doubles as the E7's cradle. To think that a DAC/amp compliments its bigger brother is a very innovative move by Fiio.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is there any information about the actual dimensions of the E7?_

 

I don't know the dimension. I think FiiO will want to wait till they finalize the design first before announcing any hard data.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mesasone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They need to stick a DAP in the e7..._

 

Nothing is impossible


----------



## Metalspree

OMG OMG Fiio E7 & E9 looks amazing ,wish the specs are amazing also.I am waiting badly for both of them .Fiio are u listening .


----------



## specto

I know I might be nitpicking, but could you post the pictures using a different image site. Something like imgur.com, as for some reason the images are all blocked on my computers here. Thanks ClieOS!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *specto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know I might be nitpicking, but could you post the pictures using a different image site. Something like imgur.com, as for some reason the images are all blocked on my computers here. Thanks ClieOS!_

 

They are hosted on my PhotoBucket Pro account which usually don't get blocked, especially in the US.

 Anyway, I attached them here.


----------



## bcpk

Wow, thanks for the update ClieOS, they both look very nice. What will the E7's screen be used to display? Battery level?

 [size=xx-small]PS : It's "starring" [/size]


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, thanks for the update ClieOS, they both look very nice. What will the E7's screen be used to display? Battery level?_

 

Volume, input mode (mainly for USB), battery, bass boost level, etc.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=xx-small]PS : It's "starring" [/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

[size=xx-small]indeed.[/size]


----------



## bcpk

Sounds good. I may have to get one of these (and I suspect I will be adding it to my guide - didn't realize the Tomahawk was ~$300!) ... also I have contacted DX to ask them to cancel/swap my White E1 order for a Black one


----------



## xuan87

the E9 is very interesting and its especially what i'm looking for. FiiO seems to read my mind by coming out the right products just when i need one: E1 when i need a portable amp with small footprint, and now the E9 when i need a cheap desktop amplifier, and an apple dock.

 The E9 looks very promising. i like the inputs that it has, a dock, a 3.5mm stereo input and a pair of rca inputs. right now, my compass is serving as my amp as well, but i'm too lazy to hook my ipod to the back of the compass. the E9 nicely solved this problem. only question now is what kind of headphones can it drive best: low impedance like the grado? or high impedance like the Senn hdxxx or both?


----------



## xuan87

oh i just have a thought after reading through the thread:

 since the E7 can be thought of as the DAC module of E9, is it possible then to feed in a digital input at the E9, which will go through the E7 DAC, and then go through the amp in the E9 and out through the headphone out of the E9. of course, this only makes sense if the DAC in E9 is inferior/different to the E7's DAC.

 Also, E9 is able to accept a digital input from the dock, so thereotically, shouldn't it be able to accept a digital input from the back inputs as well? correct me if i'm wrong guys, so i'm not totally familiar with this.


----------



## bcpk

Ah, it's a pity that the E9 doesn't do 5.1


----------



## specto

Only thing I don't like is the apple dock. Though it looks like I will be giving in soon to buying an apple product since they made the only mp3 player that meets my qualifications. Anyone have an ipod 5.5g 80gb they're willing to sell for real cheap?


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xuan87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh i just have a thought after reading through the thread:

 since the E7 can be thought of as the DAC module of E9, is it possible then to feed in a digital input at the E9, which will go through the E7 DAC, and then go through the amp in the E9 and out through the headphone out of the E9. of course, this only makes sense if the DAC in E9 is inferior/different to the E7's DAC.

 Also, E9 is able to accept a digital input from the dock, so thereotically, shouldn't it be able to accept a digital input from the back inputs as well? correct me if i'm wrong guys, so i'm not totally familiar with this._

 

The E9 doesn't have a DAC. As far as I know, it takes an unamped analog signal from the iPod/E7 dock and uses its own amping circuitry. The E7 does have a DAC which is why it will accept digital input via USB. It also has an amp so it can be used alone, or it can be paired with an E9 which presumably has a better amp. If you want to output a converted digital signal through the E9's amp then you will have to go through an E7's DAC or the one in the source device.

 So the route would be 

 PC -> USB -> E7 DAC -> E9 Amp -> 3.5mm/RCA phono out.

 or

 PC Soundcard -> 3.5mm unamped line-out (if it has it) -> E9 amp -> 3.5mm/RCA phono out.

 That's my understanding of it anyway


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the route would be 

 PC -> USB -> E7 DAC -> E9 Amp -> 3.5mm/RCA phono out.

 or

 PC Soundcard -> 3.5mm unamped line-out (if it has it) -> E9 amp -> 3.5mm/RCA phono out._

 

Thanks for explaining it. Can't say it better myself.


----------



## migsev

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some update:

 A *black* edition E1 will be released on the next batch.
_

 

Excellent. Looks like I'll wait for this to pop up then.


----------



## Badsam

Would it be worth holding out to buy the E7 when it's released or buying a different amp instead now?

 It would be to use with what's listed in my sig for on the go use mainly - as an upgrade to my current Fiio E5.


 I've looked at current amps and narrowed it down to the Mini3, iBasso T2/T4 or some type of Cmoy variation. 

 Would the E7 outperform those above and cost more or less then them also?


 Thanks a lot if you know anything, I'll be following this E7 though till it's released




 EDIT - Nobody could say if this E7 is better than the other amps yet I guess since we don't have one to compare against anything (until a test unit makes it's way to someone on here) but just purely based on specs alone - does it seem like it could outperform an iBasso T2 for example?


 As the Fiio E3 and E5 were more like "starter" amps as a basic introduction to portable amping, I wonder if these new ones are more set in line to compete with the more serious portable amps




 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



 If it was $60 or $70 for an E7 and something like 85% of the SQ of a Nuforce mobile icon that would be a dream price/performance cost, as that would make the E7 £30-45 here and the icon £115-135


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

FiiO makes cool looking products...wish they designed higher end things.


----------



## Armaegis

I too would like to see the E9 come out as headphone/speaker amp.


----------



## xuan87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The E9 doesn't have a DAC. As far as I know, it takes an unamped analog signal from the iPod/E7 dock and uses its own amping circuitry. The E7 does have a DAC which is why it will accept digital input via USB. It also has an amp so it can be used alone, or it can be paired with an E9 which presumably has a better amp. If you want to output a converted digital signal through the E9's amp then you will have to go through an E7's DAC or the one in the source device.

 So the route would be 

 PC -> USB -> E7 DAC -> E9 Amp -> 3.5mm/RCA phono out.

 or

 PC Soundcard -> 3.5mm unamped line-out (if it has it) -> E9 amp -> 3.5mm/RCA phono out.

 That's my understanding of it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh! that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Firefighter

Wow, can't wait to get my hands on that sexy E7. After all the success with E5, I bet E7 will be a miniature monster.


----------



## Baines93

Looks promising... Need an iPod dock, and a new DAC, and lugging my Headroom Micro Amp AND a DAC to my Dads when I went to stay sucked, so this would be perfect! At home, i'd use them together at the desk, and E9 with iPod, probably for bed, and when at Dads, just the E7 with an LOD cable, or the laptop USB. Perfect. Now, how much for the pair though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Under $120 would be superb.

 Now, do I go for a Nuforce Icon Mobile for now, and see what the E7 and E9 reviews are like, or just wait and spring on release? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and shame about the Black E1! Just ordered a white one 2 weeks ago! Should be here soon! Ahh well, i'll sell it and get a black one from DX when I can get one. Can't wait to try it though! So handy, inconspicuous, and great!

 Matt


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Now, how much for the pair though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Under $120 would be superb._

 

Do you mean £120? Projected price is more like $200 ...


----------



## weibby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedSky0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So would the E1 be considered a successor to the E5 in terms of sound quality or is it a more compact version of it that sacrifices it instead?_

 

I don't think its a successor anymore than it is a inferior product.
 The sound feels more refine and it is an option for Ipod users without the need to buy a LOD.

 What the E5 lacks the E1 makes up for it, vice versa.
 E5 bass boost - E1 Ipod controls/mini remote.


----------



## EraserXIV

the E7 can't come soon enough! i'm in the market for an ultra-portable DAC/amp combo and i cant wait to see what this will be like. 

 i'm really curious as to what changes they made to the internals, are there any details about this? was the DAC chip changed? or maybe the amp?

 also, are there any details or guesses as to which DAC chip will be used?


----------



## checkzy

If the prices are decent, I might end up getting both. 

 Although I'll probably start with the E7, then when I feel like upgrading get the E9.

 Oh, I can't wait!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm really curious as to what changes they made to the internals, are there any details about this? was the DAC chip changed? or maybe the amp?

 also, are there any details or guesses as to which DAC chip will be used?_

 

The amp section is unchanged. As announced before, the opamps for pre-amp / power amp will be the same as E1 / E5, but beef up for better performance since they don't have to worry too much about space on the PCB anymore. Also, one of the main reason for using the same opamps set is because they feel that this pair of opamp have a rather good value / performance ratio that they can get better result without jacking up the price (for more high end opamps). 

 For the USB DAC section, a Texas Instrument's PCM2706 will be handling the USB while a Wolfson DAC will handle the decoding. The change is mainly on the DAC chip, from the previous choice of WM8729 to the more mainstream WM8740 (like on Pico and iBasso D4, etc).


----------



## BassThor

The design upgrade on E7 is sweet~!


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the USB DAC section, a Texas Instrument's PCM2706 will be handling the USB while a Wolfson DAC will handle the decoding. The change is mainly on the DAC chip, from the previous choice of WM8729 to the more mainstream WM8740 (like on Pico and iBasso D4, etc)._

 

Oh wow, that's really good news! I'm especially stoked about getting a quality DAC chip like the WM8740 at this price point. I think this is going to be my next Amp/DAC if they can keep prices at the rumored < $80.

 It'll be interesting to see how this stacks up to the Ibasso D2+ Boa, Nuforce Icon Mobile, Headroom Total Bithead, and apparently Nuforce is coming out with a new Amp/DAC around the same time as the E7 so it'll sure be interesting these coming weeks.

 EDIT: since you said the amp section is the same, i'm assuming the opamp will still be the OPA2338UA?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT: since you said the amp section is the same, i'm assuming the opamp will still be the OPA2338UA?_

 

The amp section is not the same (as E1 / E5), but the opamps are the same. OP2338UA for pre-amp and TPA6130A for power amp.


----------



## migsev

Any idea if the black E1 will come out before the year ends?


----------



## helmiargubi

does the E1 work on rockboxed ipod ???
 (yes, i mean the ipod controlling feature)

 TIA


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *helmiargubi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does the E1 work on rockboxed ipod ???
 (yes, i mean the ipod controlling feature)

 TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

rockbox control is flakey. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt. it always works on the original OS though...


----------



## helmiargubi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rockbox control is flakey. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt. it always works on the original OS though..._

 

thx for the info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. farewell rockbox (at least until its fully compatible)


----------



## dakosaki

wow nice..E9 with E7?cool combo


----------



## yugiyao

E7+E9 sexy combo!!!

 I was wondering when is it hit d market??


----------



## xuan87

E7 soon, probably early jan is my guess. E9.... not so soon....


----------



## Andy Huang

E7 + E9 combo looks sexy. Anyone know if either E7 or E9 will take digital signal from TOSLink, though?


----------



## ClieOS

E7 only takes input from USB, line-in and FiiO dock. TOSlink isn't supported. My guess is it won't be supported on E9 as well, but it is still too early to tell.


----------



## ClieOS

I just confirmed with James that TOSlink won't be implemented on either E7 or E9 due to current hardware restriction. Also, due to the shipment delay on Texas Instruments' chipset (as FiiO has placed a rather large order of them while TI has slow down their production because of bad economy), the first batch of E7 will also be delayed to 2010.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the first batch of E7 will also be delayed to 2010._


----------



## bcpk

That's a pity. Maybe you could convince him to let us see some E7 / E9 production shots to make the waiting easier?


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the first batch of E7 will also be delayed to 2010._

 

shucks. are we looking at early January, late January, or even early February?


----------



## xuan87

man that sucks. this means the E9 will be delayed even more!


----------



## ljokerl

There's some good in that. Now I can build my millet max over winter break and not worry about my wallet taking an extra pounding from the E7+E9 for a little while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a pity. Maybe you could convince him to let us see some E7 / E9 production shots to make the waiting easier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

E9 has not made it to the prototyping stage yet, so there probably won't be any picture to show. But I am going to get an E7 from its pilot production and it will be the same as the final (1st batch) production run. Hopefully it will arrive before x'mas and I'll be able to review it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_shucks. are we looking at early January, late January, or even early February?_

 

January is most likely, but it all depends on how fast the TI shipment arrives on FiiO factory. The good news is, the delay gives they extra time to play with the final design, so they are thinking about upgrading the original OLED screen to a slightly better resolution at the moment, but it shouldn't further delay the final production.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xuan87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_man that sucks. this means the E9 will be delayed even more!_

 

Not by much. The E7 internal design is almost finalized. They should be able to start the E9 R&D on schedule.


----------



## RAFA

What a pitty, I already filled my paypal account...

 @ClieOS: Can you please ask them, how the DAC will get his digital signal? I can imagine that the E9 will have a digital input too, so I was asking myself how this signal will be transported to the E7: like coax, or i2c.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


 The E9 doesn't have a DAC. As far as I know, it takes an unamped analog signal from the iPod/E7 dock and uses its own amping circuitry. The E7 does have a DAC which is why it will accept digital input via USB. It also has an amp so it can be used alone, or it can be paired with an E9 which presumably has a better amp. If you want to output a converted digital signal through the E9's amp then you will have to go through an E7's DAC or the one in the source device.

 So the route would be

 PC -> USB -> E7 DAC -> E9 Amp -> 3.5mm/RCA phono out.

 or

 PC Soundcard -> 3.5mm unamped line-out (if it has it) -> E9 amp -> 3.5mm/RCA phono out. 
 

^ from a few pages back


----------



## RAFA

yeah, but this would not look nice, if you have to plug in a cable on top of it -> this would no look nice.

 I added a sketch in the attachment, wich should ilustrate how ugly this would look. That is why I believe that ther is a digital plug in the E9.


----------



## bcpk

If the E9 had a digital plug then you wouldn't have to buy an E7 as well, which means less money for FiiO.


----------



## RAFA

In the picture where the E9 is shown, there is also indicated that it is possible to pu ton the ipod. This means that the E7 will have the same connector like the ipod.

 I thought, there should nt be a second dac in the E9, but that it just routs a cable from the digital in plug in the E9 to some pins of the E7.

 If that is true, than maybe we have a second digtilal plug, besides the usb one.


----------



## ClieOS

E7 will have a similar dock as iPod / iPhone, but with some of the different pin out to support future functions that are not supported by iPod dock. The official name is 'FiiO dock'.

 If you plug the USB cable into E9 without E7 connected on top, nothing will happen. E7, via FiiO dock, acts as the DAC module for E9. E9 does not come with any DAC of its own. Without E7, E9 can only be used with analog line-in (or with iPod / iPhone feeding line-out from iPod dock). 

 Vice versa, when E7 is docked onto the E9, it will convert the digital signal coming from the USB port on E9 via the Fiio dock, then feed the line-out signal back to E9 amp section via the FiiO dock (using the same route as an iPod would)

 Note: E7, as well as E9 (with E7 docked), only takes analog-in (including iPod dock) and USB-in.


----------



## ClieOS

I just got more photos update from FiiO. The E7 shown here will be very close to the final version (I was told the final version will be better looking). Also, the will only be black color model (anodized aluminum housing). The buttons are full metal with highly polished glossy surface. So far the included accessories will be 1) decent quality 20cm 3.5mm-to-3.5mm interconnecting cable (not shown here), 2) soft pouch with velvet-like surface (similar to those in picture, but mod'ed for the amp) 3) rubber band (also similar to the one on the E5 in picture, but mod'ed) and 4) a good quality 120cm USB cable.


----------



## K_19

My E1 should be coming in today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll try it out with my iPhone 3G along with my SE530, PFE's, PK2 and ADDIEMs and report on how I find the sound to be, plus how they deal with RFI (I suppose at the worst case, I can wrap it in tin foil since it's so small in the first place anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## djphatp

I can't take it anymore!!!!!!
 Where and when can I order one of these E-7 ?


----------



## Azathoth

Oh man, those pics look sweet! Any word on a definite SRP yet?


----------



## ClieOS

Where: Head-Direct and MP4Nation probably will have it, but it really depends on the individual dealer to decide whether they want to carry the E7 or not.

 When: The production will start as soon as FiiO get their chips from the delivering company, then we have to wait for the product to reach the dealer. My guess is, the 2nd or 3rd week of January - if we are lucky.

 Price: No final price yet. My guess is around $80.

 ... and don't worry about the availability. I was told that the number of E7 in first batch alone is going to be more than some companies's at least half a year worth of amp production, quantity wise.


----------



## bcpk

Do FiiO intend to beat the NuForce Icon Mobile with this?


----------



## Azathoth

More choices, I say better for us prospective buyers. I'll probably end up getting both!


----------



## xuan87

i like the gun metal colour scheme, hopefully, the E9 will have the same colour as well.


----------



## epithetless

Interesting new pics. I wonder how you set up things like bass level and gain without any buttons dedicated to them...I'm guessing that's where the "menu" button comes into play, at which point the volume buttons double as selection toggles?


----------



## jjsoviet

E7 is looking great, even in its beta stages. Released in January for $80? Sweet.


----------



## hurryup

Fiio worries too much about aesthetics. The important thing is sound quality and whether or not it will eat competitors. Also, another thing, by releasing the E7 so late (January) they will have missed the holiday season.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hurryup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fiio worries too much about aesthetics. The important thing is sound quality and whether or not it will eat competitors. Also, another thing, by releasing the E7 so late (January) they will have missed the holiday season._

 

hey aesthetics is pretty important... ibasso, pico, nuforce, all their amps are pretty slick looking and i'm sure they put a lot of thought into the casing. 

 also, the reason it's delayed is not because of the aesthetics and casing, they are delayed because they changed up the internals and are waiting on the shipment of the new chips from Texas Instruments. and because of this delay, they took the advantage of redesigning the casing for the better. 

 if anything they should be commended for their proactive actions. instead of sitting around twidling their thumbs while they wait for the shipment to arrive, they're doing something productive that will make the final product better for all of us.


----------



## bcpk

In slightly related news, I ordered a FiiO L1 from eBay. Oddly, the only dealer in the whole world that seems to be selling L1s is based in Dublin. Free shipping, so very handy for me. He also has the L1 for €7 _and_ €13, for reasons I don't understand.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do FiiO intend to beat the NuForce Icon Mobile with this?_

 

It is not their goal to beat anyone. In a sense FiiO is not even in the same market as many other portable amp makers here. I think it is fair to say many amp makers here have designed their product with a more audiophiles-oriented approach, which is understandable since audiophiles is traditionally the main user group of portable amp. However, FiiO is more dedicated to general-consumer-based market which is where the strength of the company lies. They are not trying to compete with other amp makers with a higher end product, but focus on bring the best-bang-of-bucks deals to the low end of the market toward the mass. Kind of like a gateway-drug for those who like to try out portable amp yet have a restriction of budget.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting new pics. I wonder how you set up things like bass level and gain without any buttons dedicated to them...I'm guessing that's where the "menu" button comes into play, at which point the volume buttons double as selection toggles?_

 

Yes, via the menu. There are many features built into the E7 and it is not easy to have dedicated buttons on all of them, so a micro-processor is used to control them digitally (well, there is already a micro-process built-in at the first place, they just program it with more functions).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hurryup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fiio worries too much about aesthetics. The important thing is sound quality and whether or not it will eat competitors. Also, another thing, by releasing the E7 so late (January) they will have missed the holiday season._

 

It is not about aesthetics at all, but delay on the chipset shipment from Texas Instrument (the PCM2706. FiiO already have the new Wolfson chip in place). FYI, the chipset was ordered about 4 months ago, but TI was not able to keep their shipping schedule as they were forced to shut down one of their main factory in U.S. early this year due to poor economy. Also, FiiO is making a very large number of E7 in the first batch, the kind of number where you can't source the chip quickly from any other place but the manufacturer (or suffer a severe price hike from 2nd or 3rd hand dealers). FiiO is actually more than ready to manufacture the E7 now, but what can you do if there is no chip you can solder to? Thus they are spending the extra time at hand to further improve the E7 design.

 In case you are wondering why FiiO didn't start the E7 project early: The 4 months before the E7 project, they are doing the E1; The 4 months before the E1, they are doing the S5 and S9 portable speaker; The 4 months before that, they are trying to keep up the demand of E5.


----------



## hurryup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is not about aesthetics at all, but delay on the chipset shipment from Texas Instrument (the PCM2706. FiiO already have the new Wolfson chip in place). FYI, the chipset was ordered about 4 months ago, but TI was not able to keep their shipping schedule as they were forced to shut down one of their main factory in U.S. early this year due to poor economy. Also, FiiO is making a very large number of E7 in the first batch, the kind of number where you can't source the chip quickly from any other place but the manufacturer (or suffer a severe price hike from 2nd or 3rd hand dealers). FiiO is actually more than ready to manufacture the E7 now, but what can you do if there is no chip you can solder to? Thus they are spending the extra time at hand to further improve the E7 design.

 In case you are wondering why FiiO didn't start the E7 project early: The 4 months before the E7 project, they are doing the E1; The 4 months before the E1, they are doing the S5 and S9 portable speaker; The 4 months before that, they are trying to keep up the demand of E5._

 

They will still have missed the holiday season. I've needed an amp a long time ago - the only reason why I did not buy one yet is my high hopes for the SQ of the E7. Speaking of which, the E7 uses the Wolfson chip - also used by revered Headamp Pico. Will the E7 then rival the Pico in SQ?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hurryup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They will still have missed the holiday season. I've need an amp a long time ago - the only reason why I did not buy one yet is my high hopes for the SQ of the E7. Speaking of which, the E7 uses the Wolfson chip - also used by revered Headamp Pico. Will the E7 then rival the Pico in SQ?_

 

No one can say for sure, but there is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay much more to a DAC than just the chip.


----------



## Shoey Peachew

Just to speculate, what are the chances of it sounding as good as the Pico? anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shoey Peachew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just to speculate, what are the chances of it sounding as good as the Pico? anyone care to take a guess?_

 

Slim. Ha ha I made a funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously though, you can't compare an $80 device to a $300+ device, they're not meant to do the same thing, nor are they meant for the same customer base. I haven't heard the Pico AMP/DAC (I've pre-ordered the Pico Slim) so I won't tell you how it sounds but it doesn't seem sensible to compare the two. That said, the most high-end portable amp I've listened to so far is the E5


----------



## Joelby

that E9 has bedside rig written all over it!


----------



## nttg

E1 arrived some days ago and my final impression is that the damn length of the cable is too long, I mean What, combining with apple earphone, its stretches 2 meters!

 It so damn unconformable to have so much wire.

 Is there any way to open up E1 and shorter the cable?


----------



## Baines93

I'm sure there is. Just gotta figure out how to open it. I'll let you know when mine FINALLY arrives from DX after sitting in HK for 2 weeks doing nothing. Damn it!

 Get the case open... there must be a way. Then all you gotta do is desolder the wires that come from the LOD to the board, and after making note of what goes where, shorten the cable as much as you like, strip the wires back, and solder them back on. Don't keep the iron on there too long though, don't want to over heat anything on the board.

 Matt


----------



## Surfaced

First, ClieOS, I have to thank you for keeping us so informed with these products. You must be very close to FiiO because I cannot find this information anywhere else.

 I ordered the E5 last week as my first amp, just to test the waters, and it will arrive sometime in the next 7 days. I'm sort of reluctant to go right to the E7 after this, although it looks awesome. My setup circa next week will be:

 FLAC > ASUS Xonar Essence STX > FiiO E5 > Denon AH-D2000

 But the E9 has me very interested, and since there is no DAC in it, I'm thinking perhaps they can aim for around $120 or less, which would be right up my alley. However, I'm sort of confused about what the E9's function exactly is. Here is my proposed setup from what I understand the E9 can do:

 FLAC > Essence STX > stereo RCA male/male interconnects > E9 > D2000

 Would this setup work or am I confused about something?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I am pretty sure the E5 will make the sound from your sound card worse, since you have such a high end sound card.


----------



## Kpalsm

He's probably right. I always cringe a little when someone talks about amplifying an already amplified signal too...


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He's probably right. I always cringe a little when someone talks about amplifying an already amplified signal too..._

 

Its not just that, but if you have heard a high end amp before, you start to realize that the FiiO is maybe a little better than the one in your DAP, with a little more power. 

 I use the headphone out of my zune to connect my pico all the time. The difference is that the Pico amp has some dynamics that the zune internal amp does not have. 

 Maybe I just still don't understand the appeal of the E5, when I bought mine, it sounded ok with anemic IEM's, but that is about it. 

 I totally understand the point of the E1 though, it makes enough sense.I think they would sell a lot more of them if they could get them in places like best buy and such, and if they made it a headphone splitter.

 I think the E7 also makes sense, but the e9 will be a harder sell IMO. It will have to sound as good as the Little Dot series to be worth it.

 FiiO has really capitalized on the mob though. Kudos to them.


----------



## Surfaced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am pretty sure the E5 will make the sound from your sound card worse, since you have such a high end sound card._

 

Yeah I was afraid of this. Then I'll save the little guy for portable use only.

 The E9 setup is fine though, right? I think the STX's amplifier is only for the 1/4 TRS. 

 And there are other things I'm considering, like the Little Dot amps and HeadRoom's cheaper amps (any good?). I can't spend more than $120 on whatever I end up with. I'll have to wait for the review/comparisons to figure it out. I realize that I spent too much on the Essence STX so now everything else is more limited. Definitely can't spend more than $80 on RCA interconnects.


----------



## Kpalsm

I used an E5 for a little bit, it actually failed pretty quick on me, maybe got two months out of it. It didn't really add much to the DAP I was using then, which was a Sansa E250 with Rockbox on it. The bass boost was handy and the extra power was nice but that was pretty well it.

 Once Justin starts shipping his Pico Slim I'll be getting my first taste of a "high end amp", if that qualifies (at least in your book), aside from maybe the amps inside my AVR254. The one thing it does do is power speakers/headphones well, just...not anything else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Surfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I realize that I spent too much on the Essence STX so now everything else is more limited. Definitely can't spend more than $80 on RCA interconnects. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

IMHO you don't have to. I buy from Monoprice, or eBay, or Headroom. Got my Cardas 6" mini to mini from eBay for about $20, it's pretty good I think, but I haven't had much to compare with aside from the stock E5 interconnect (which I _did_ notice a difference between). I don't buy that spending more than maybe $50 or so on the most expensive of cables is necessarily, especially if it's going to be anything less than, say, six feet. In short runs like 6", it really doesn't matter too much if it's a $300 ALO Cryo or something like that or a coat-hanger. IMO anyway! I haven't heard the difference, I just can't see there being much of one...


----------



## bcpk

Oh man, I got all excited reading the introductory thread to the Pico Slim ... and then got hit by the price. $350? For real? You mean more than my source and earphones put together?

 To be fair to FiiO, they're aiming for a completely different sector of the market; an introductory step, like ClieOS said. It's not really fair to bring the Pico Slim into this with that kind of price tag.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man, I got all excited reading the introductory thread to the Pico Slim ... and then got hit by the price. $350? For real? You mean more than my source and earphones put together?_

 

Not more than mine...a tiny bit more than my portable 'phones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 To be fair to FiiO, they're aiming for a completely different sector of the market; an introductory step, like ClieOS said. *It's not really fair to bring the Pico Slim into this with that kind of price tag.* 
 

I realize that too, it wasn't really meant as a recommendation, it was more just conversation with Scott_Tarlow. Though, if you've got the money...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry, I've said the same words I've bolded, in this very thread, one page back. I was talking about the original Pico though.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... you can't compare an $80 device to a $300+ device, they're not meant to do the same thing, nor are they meant for the same customer base. ..._


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I was just pointing out that I feel the E5 is a waste of money, because it really adds nothing to the device, where as the E1 does add to the device.

 For example, If I had to chose between 120 dollar headphones + 20 dollar LOD+ 20 dollar amp, or 160 dollar headphones for my iPod, there is no question that the 160 dollar headphones are a better value IMO. The difference is between having an IEM like the Monster Turbine or an IEM like the UE700.

 The E1 takes care of that, because it is only 20 dollars for the whole thing + a remote, which will be very useful doing sports. If I had a nano, I would use the E1 for sports in a second.

 And of course, all headamp products are high end IMO.


----------



## xuan87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure there is. Just gotta figure out how to open it. I'll let you know when mine FINALLY arrives from DX after sitting in HK for 2 weeks doing nothing. Damn it!

 Get the case open... there must be a way. Then all you gotta do is desolder the wires that come from the LOD to the board, and after making note of what goes where, shorten the cable as much as you like, strip the wires back, and solder them back on. Don't keep the iron on there too long though, don't want to over heat anything on the board.

 Matt_

 

i for one, hope that some diyer here will be able to do this, AND also change the cable to a better one. i'm sure there will be further improvement in the sound!


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was just pointing out that I feel the E5 is a waste of money, because it really adds nothing to the device, where as the E1 does add to the device.

 For example, If I had to chose between 120 dollar headphones + 20 dollar LOD+ 20 dollar amp, or 160 dollar headphones for my iPod, there is no question that the 160 dollar headphones are a better value IMO. The difference is between having an IEM like the Monster Turbine or an IEM like the UE700.._

 

It seems like a couple of others don't share your view...





 Not to mention that I suspect $80 RE0s + $20 E5 would give the $160+ UE700s some stiff competition


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

That is fine that they don't share my opinion, maybe my ears aren't sensitive enough to hear what the FiiO E5 brings to the table. All I heard was a little bass for a little muddy overall sound. If thats what you like, hey more power to you.

 I have not heard the RE0's, but the UE700's sound super good. They aren't that popular here because they were originally priced over 200 USD, but now they are less than 150 USD. From what I have heard of the RE0's, they are a little anemic. This is not the case with the UE700's. Its for those who like full sounding earphones, with a little less detail.


----------



## ClieOS

Some people believe a $13K Ducati is well worth the price, but some could only justify a $130 bicycle for their short daily commute. Sure Ducati makes great bike, but it is not to say a bicycle that requires on your own pedaling power is complete waste of money. 

 Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Not when the Amp in their DAP is just as good.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

How much is the E7 going to be? And can it be used as a stand alone DAC? Thanks.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much is the E7 going to be? And can it be used as a stand alone DAC? Thanks._

 

circa 80 USD. Yes, it can be used as a DAC via USB, and an Amp by line-in.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not when the Amp in their DAP is just as good._

 

Well certainly I don't think the E5 is marketed at your Zune HD, which doesn't have Line-Out.


----------



## DeusEx

80...


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well certainly I don't think the E5 is marketed at your Zune HD, which doesn't have Line-Out._

 

I have used it with a nano and line out.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_circa 80 USD. Yes, it can be used as a DAC via USB, and an Amp by line-in._

 

Okay sweet thanks. And at that price how is it going to compare with other amps. Like the Icon Mobile and maybe some of the Ibassos?


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay sweet thanks. And at that price how is it going to compare with other amps. Like the Icon Mobile and maybe some of the Ibassos?_

 

If their prices are more than "circa 80 USD", then the E7 will be cheaper.

 What more can I say?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not when the Amp in their DAP is just as good._

 

Good thing I don't find my Nano4's amp to be 'just as good' then


----------



## mesasone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If their prices are more than "circa 80 USD", then the E7 will be cheaper.

 What more can I say? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think unl3a5h3d meant their audio performance vs the Nuforce and Ibasso products in roughly the same price range (Icon mobile, T4, T3 maybe?).

 Fiio should really get some prototypes out there, I would love to know how it performs myself. And I don't think it's entirely unreasonable to compare the E7 to other 300+ dollar amps, it's unlikely that the BOM to build those products is anywhere near the price you pay, add to that the fact that Fiio is mass producing the E7 and taking advantage of economies of scale while some of the other amps are made by small or even one man shops, and it's perfectly plausible that the E7 might not sound too far off while coming in at a much lower price point. The Ibasso T3 seems to perform pretty competitively against those more expensive amps at nearly 1/3 the cost.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mesasone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ it's unlikely that the BOM to build those products is anywhere near the price you pay, add to that the fact that Fiio is mass producing the E7 and taking advantage of economies of scale while some of the other amps are made by small or even one man shops, and it's perfectly plausible that the E7 might not sound too far off while coming in at a much lower price point._

 

+1. it actually costs very little to manufacture electronics and the price you pay is usually EXTREMELY marked up. i remember reading an article the cost to build an ipod is about $100 but they charge about $300-400 for it. yeah i know you need to consider the R&D that was put into developing it, but still... it's a pretty hefty markup.

 also, think about the recent TF10 sale... i guarantee you that they were still making a good amount of money even when they were selling it off at $99, think about how much they were making with the MSRP of $400.

 Same with the head-direct products, they start out around $200 and eventually drop down to $80 within a year and they're still probably making a killing on it.


----------



## hurryup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+1. it actually costs very little to manufacture electronics and the price you pay is usually EXTREMELY marked up. i remember reading an article the cost to build an ipod is about $100 but they charge about $300-400 for it. yeah i know you need to consider the R&D that was put into developing it, but still... it's a pretty hefty markup.

 also, think about the recent TF10 sale... *i guarantee you that they were still making a good amount of money even when they were selling it off at $99, think about how much they were making with the MSRP of $400.*

 Same with the head-direct products, they start out around $200 and eventually drop down to $80 within a year and they're still probably making a killing on it._

 

+2.


----------



## BassThor

Dirty capitalism aside, the things looks a lot better then when first leaked..!


----------



## ClieOS

Capitalism, thought not pretty, isn't necessary dirty as long as it heads toward the right direction with careful regulation and moderation. I remember when I start paying with lower end amps a few years ago, a typical decent cmoy (not even the best one) can cost up to $80 on eBay. Now you can find them on the $40 range. For those of you who come later on the game, you should realize that something like sub-$100 DAC/AMP such as E7 and NuForce icon mobile, or even the $20 amp like E5 was almost unimaginable just a few years back.


----------



## the search never ends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Capitalism, thought not pretty, isn't necessary dirty as long as it heads toward the right direction with careful regulation and moderation. I remember when I start paying with lower end amps a few years ago, a typical decent cmoy (not even the best one) can cost up to $80 on eBay. Now you can find them on the $40 range. For those of you who come later on the game, you should realize that something like sub-$100 DAC/AMP such as E7 and NuForce icon mobile, or even the $20 amp like E5 was almost unimaginable just a few years back._

 

What a Quote......The e5 at 20 dollars was a pipe dream only a few years ago, like the e5 or not, it can make a huge difference for the better with portables and laptops, at least with many cans. It might not be considered high end, but it's better than many headphone outs on mass market Receivers. Most people are shocked when they hear it (those that never used a headphone amp)


----------



## Baines93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xuan87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i for one, hope that some diyer here will be able to do this, AND also change the cable to a better one. i'm sure there will be further improvement in the sound!_

 

If I shorten the cable on mine successfully, i'll do it to yours too if you pay the shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still waiting for mine! Ordered on the 19th/11, and didn't leave HK's postal service until the 7th/12 - Hope it comes tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Matt


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I shorten the cable on mine successfully, i'll do it to yours too if you pay the shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just a heads-up for you: I was told there are 6 wires inside, so it will be some soldering there


----------



## BlackStarPUA

WOW, that's really interesting! i like the E7 and E9 and also love to buy one black E1 !


----------



## Gotwake

I have just started reading about amps and dac.

 Would the E9 be better than a cmoy for starting out?

 Also if the E9 has an amp/dac combination can that be utilized to the fullest with my iPod classic?

 I have been reading through some of the posts trying to learn stuff, so far those are the only questions that I have.
 Thanks,
 Gotwake


----------



## bcpk

That's the E7 - the E9 is for desktop use only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you want to use an E7 with your iPod you will have to get a Line-Out Dock, which is a cable + plug that takes unamplified analogue signal from the USB port at the bottom of your iPod. Shown below :






 I don't really know the difference in quality between LODs, but I've bought a FiiO L1 in anticipation of the E7 coming out ... you can get them for about $10 on eBay.


----------



## Gotwake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the E7 - the E9 is for desktop use only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you want to use an E7 with your iPod you will have to get a Line-Out Dock, which is a cable + plug that takes unamplified analogue signal from the USB port at the bottom of your iPod. Shown below :






 I don't really know the difference in quality between LODs, but I've bought a FiiO L1 in anticipation of the E7 coming out ... you can get them for about $10 on eBay._

 

I was just reading about LODS and think that I will be purchasing one soon, with my amp of course

 Unless you know a better/different one.

 Thanks for the correction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Will the E7 be better than the BassBooster cMOY amp?

 Last question, do you think my headphones need an amp?

 Thanks for being very friendly and helpful

 Gotwake


----------



## Klisk

Subscribing. I really love my E5, and the E7 is looking great as well. I'm really happy that a company like FiiO exists, I remember years ago when I was building a cmoy musing over how it's an unfulfilled market.


----------



## Badsam

Hey, Should I purchase a Fiio E1 or a Fiio L1 for my 5th gen iPod Video?

 I already have a Fiio E5 and understand the E1 is just basically a E5 with built in line out and no bass boost switch. The L1 is just a Fiio branded low profile LOD,


 Ipod>L1>E5>RE0

 or

 Ipod>E1>RE0 


 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure which would be more beneficial


----------



## specto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Badsam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, Should I purchase a Fiio E1 or a Fiio L1 for my 5th gen iPod Video?

 I already have a Fiio E5 and understand the E1 is just basically a E5 with built in line out and no bass boost switch. The L1 is just a Fiio branded low profile LOD,


 Ipod>L1>E5>RE0

 or

 Ipod>E1>RE0 


 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure which would be more beneficial_

 

Well the benefits of the Ipod>L1>E5>RE0 would be battery life and bass boost.

 The benefits of the E1 would be only one item to use and controls.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *specto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The benefits of the E1 would be only one item to use and controls._

 

...and a cleaner sound.


----------



## Badsam

Ok thanks, I'll buy an L1 now and see how that works out, then get an E1 after Christmas when a black one is released (To match the black iPod) and will compare the two then, to see if the extra bass boost is better for me than clearer sound.

 Thanks


----------



## specto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...and a cleaner sound._

 

True, I'd imagine so with only one component.


----------



## Badsam

What will be displayed on the Fiio E7's screen?

 I've never seen an amp with a screen before


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Badsam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What will be displayed on the Fiio E7's screen_

 

Few pages back...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Volume, input mode (mainly for USB), battery, bass boost level, etc._


----------



## irjoe

besides the flashy display and DAC, can anyone speculate how the E7 will sound in comparison to the Ibasso T3? I'm trying to debate whether to hold off on the T3 and wait for the E7 to come out..:\ I'm looking for a little more power so that it can be at least a bit feasible to power cans instead of strict IEMs... but maybe im getting too greedy from a slim portable amp


----------



## ClieOS

A small update, probably not significant to those of you who are not into capacitor: E7 will use Elna as its coupling caps. Nothing too crazy though, just one of its audio grade bi-polar series.


----------



## SteveSatch

Is the Fiio E1 compatible with the iPod classic?


----------



## ClieOS

Any iPod from 5.5th Gen and beyond should be fine. Don't quote me on these: I read somewhere else the a person actually tested it on 4th gen iPod (not sure the model though) and E1 works fine, but 3rd gen iPod doesn't support the remote.


----------



## foreverfi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are some very rough idea of spec. Basically these are info I got very early on (few moths ago) in the beginning of the designing phase. *So these could be totally wrong* but I think it might give you an idea of how the actual spec might look like.

 E1: Price target around US$30
 Output power: 120mW
 THD+Noise: 0.0080%
 S/N ratio: 100dB
 Frequency response: 20-40kHz
 Playtime: Depend on the ipod/iphone
 Power: Powered by iPod/iPhone

 E7: Price target around US$80
 Output power: 150mW
 THD+Noise: 0.0060%
 S/N ratio: 105dB
 Frequency response: 20-40kHz 
 Playtime: >100hrs (current estimation)
 Power: Build in Li-ion battery

 [EDIT] Did I mention that E7 will probably have adjustable bass boost?_

 

Sorry, just read the first few posts. It is really a nice enclosure. I have a question, any one have the chance to make a comparation with E7 and other mainstream decent AMP? if the price target at $80, it will face the fierce competition.


----------



## foreverfi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow. I am loving the Asian audio companies right about now._

 

for more precisely, Fiio is a Chinese company.


----------



## foreverfi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmmm good for the price I guess, but never realy been turned on by the fiio stuff. looks very nice though. an amp that sucks the life out of your ipod seems a bit disingenuous to me. amps usually extend battery_

 

not always as usually, some times you have to compromize between the sound quality and playing time.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *foreverfi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, just read the first few posts. It is really a nice enclosure. I have a question, any one have the chance to make a comparation with E7 and other mainstream decent AMP? if the price target at $80, it will face the fierce competition._

 

No one has that chance yet, since E7 has not been released. I might get a sample in a week or two. There is actually not mainstream portable amp /USB DAC priced so low, so there won't be much of any fierce competition actually. The closest competition is Nuforce Icon Mobile @ $99 (HeadRoom Total BitHead is $160, IIRC), most other mainstream portable amp / USB DAC are priced around $200+. There are a few portable amp / USB DAC out there on the $100+ range, but they are more of a DIY'ish products as oppose to mainstream.


----------



## SteveSatch

For the E1 do the regular controls on the iPod still work, or do you have to use the ones on the remotes?


----------



## EraserXIV

the regular controls still work.


 i really hope the E7 comes out soon enough that I can have a new toy to bring back to school once the winter break is over. i don't think i've been so excited for an amp before haha.


----------



## migsev

Any update on the black E1s?


----------



## 129207

The thing I'm most curious about is how the e7 would compare to the nuforce icon! I am thinking about buying the Nuforce uDAC and a separate portable amp but the E7 is tempting! Too bad I have to wait for the E7's release and most of the time my impatience get's in the way of my sensible thinking.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Negakinu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The thing I'm most curious about is how the e7 would compare to the nuforce icon! I am thinking about buying the Nuforce uDAC and a separate portable amp but the E7 is tempting! Too bad I have to wait for the E7's release and most of the time my impatience get's in the way of my sensible thinking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do the only sensible* thing and buy them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SteveSatch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the E1 do the regular controls on the iPod still work, or do you have to use the ones on the remotes?_

 

The playback controls work but the volume adjustment doesn't.



 [size=xx-small]*head-fi has a very warped sense of "sensible"[/size]


----------



## jaredtkatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the regular controls still work.


 i really hope the E7 comes out soon enough that I can have a new toy to bring back to school once the winter break is over. i don't think i've been so excited for an amp before haha._

 

I agree. I don't know why, but I'm very excited for this dac/amp.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaredtkatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree. I don't know why, but I'm very excited for this dac/amp._

 


 Mob mentality.


----------



## BassThor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mob mentality._

 

I think the word you are looking for is _hype_ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to January!!


----------



## avester

Don't know if this is the right place to post this...

 So I got Fiio E1, but the maximum volume is just a bit lower than what I get from the iPod headphone socket. (4g and 5g iPod both get the same problems)

 When I put the volume too high, it resets to the medium volume it always resets when I put the headphones on for the first time. Also it seems to reset the volume on sound peaks, so I suspect a power problem?

 Anyone else have this, or is it "a feature" instead of a flaw... Very annoying as it renders the amp useless when I don't get enough volume out of it.

 Oh, and I used Shure SCL-2 with it, so it shouldn't be too much stress on it... 
 Should I ask for a replacement, or E5 instead if it is a common flaw?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *avester* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I got Fiio E1, but the maximum volume is just a bit lower than what I get from the iPod headphone socket. (4g and 5g iPod both get the same problems)_

 

That's not normal. E1's max volume should be several time higher than the headphone-out.

 Also, the volume will be reseted every time you disconnect the amp, but should not reset if you keep the amp connected ir the volume getting too loud.

 I am thinking it could be a faulty E1.


----------



## avester

Yeah a bit what I thought.. Thanks for the reply, I'll try to RMA it.


----------



## ClieOS

Just got these, the official spec and features:

 Internal circuit:
 USB interface: PCM2706
 DAC : WM8740
 Low pass filter, buffer, pre-amp: OPA2338UA
 Headphone amp:TPA 6130A
 Coupling capacitors: ELNA PURECAP
 Power supply: build in 1100mAh Li‐polymer battery

 Amp section:
 Power output: 135mW x 2 @ 16-Ohm
 THD+N: 0.08% @ 25 mW, 1 kHz
 S/N: 98dB @ 40mW

 DAC section:
 USB 2.0 compatible
 Supports 44.1kHz and 48kHz native sampling rates, 16bits.

 Main features:
Designed to compete with Portable amp / DAC twice its price.
Build in USB interface and high quality DAC for PC/MAC/Notebook/Netbook, converting digital signal to analog music signal to headphone out and line out.
Line in function.
Dual headphone output socket (3.5mm)
Real line out (3.5mm jack) directly from DAC, bypassing amp section.
Three levels Bass boost.
Dockable.
IR remote control (only supported in E9).
128x64 OLED displayer.
Battery level display, charge status display.
Sleep mode; auto power off support.
Digital electronics volume control.
Dedicated Power on/off switch!
Charge switcher (selectable in menu).
Build in 1100mAh Li‐polymer battery with charge control and battery protection.
Estimated 60hrs runtime at maximum ouput.

 Accessories:
 3.5mm stereo cable
 USB cable with dual magnet core
 Silicone band
 Carry bag


----------



## hurryup

What do those specs mean? Compete with x2 the price - pico? And when is it coming out!!! Geez, been waiting since November.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hurryup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do those specs mean? Compete with x2 the price - pico? And when is it coming out!!! Geez, been waiting since November._

 

i sure hope they don't mean the pico, cause that means it will be around $150-$200 since the pico costs about $300-$400...


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i sure hope they don't mean the pico, cause that means it will be around $150-$200 since the pico costs about $300-$400..._

 

The pico costs 500


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The pico costs 500_

 

I meant the pico slim which is the only obvious comparison due to size and portability.


----------



## mesasone

What about the iBasso D4. Doesn't that run about 200 dollars? That would be fairly close to twice the target price.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I meant the pico slim which is the only obvious comparison due to size and portability._

 

I don't think the Pico Slim has a DAC.

 I'm about ready to order an iBasso T3 (D probably), but if this can come close in terms of SQ and pack a DAC for use with my computer, that would be very tempting. I may just have to get both


----------



## semisight

I wonder if it might not be possible to charge an MP3 player off the E7's battery; that's quite a generous capacity rating. It would be a shame for my iPod to die before my amp.


----------



## bcpk

Sounds sweet. Where's my mob?


----------



## Clincher09

So is the e7 supposed to be an amp like the e3 or e5 but bigger with more features? I don't really get what it is since I'm not to headphone savvy.


----------



## Armaegis

It's a portable dac/amp combo, with future docking capabilities with the E9 which will be a desktop headphone amp (with maybe other features; it's still in the design phase)


----------



## mesasone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clincher09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So is the e7 supposed to be an amp like the e3 or e5 but bigger with more features? I don't really get what it is since I'm not to headphone savvy._

 

Yes it will be an amp like the e5, plus it will also feature a DAC which will let you connect it to your computer via USB and use it as a soundcard (typically much better sounding than the on-board solutions that come with the vast majority of computers).


----------



## bcpk

Looks to be about the size of an iPod Classic.


----------



## StevenBrouwer

Forgive me for the crosspost, but I think my question posted in the 7th gen iPod topic is more suited here: Does the iPod 7th gen benefit from a fiio e1 when driving a sennheiser hd25-1 headphone?


----------



## EraserXIV

is it healthy that i've been constantly checking this thread every 30 minutes for the past 2 months?


----------



## kshelton

Hummm.... Cowon S9--> E7--> HD25-1 II........ I think this is my future set up. Not to mention the sexiness of 2 OLED screens


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it healthy that i've been constantly checking this thread every 30 minutes for the past 2 months?_

 

Pfft, you should subscribe and have it email you when someone replies to the thread.


----------



## kshelton

Maybe its all a joke.... maybe the E7 is not really going to be released into the wild.


----------



## bcpk

I wonder if either the E7 or E9 will have an iPhone headset-compatible jack (ie stereo + mic) as in the NuForce Icon Mobile. That would go super with my TF10vi.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe its all a joke.... maybe the E7 is not really going to be released into the wild._

 

Relax and take a deep breath. Don't let the stress gets to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At this point I am pretty sure that the commitment of parts already makes it impossible for FiiO to withdraw the E7, or else they will have to face a major financial lost.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if either the E7 or E9 will have an iPhone headset-compatible jack (ie stereo + mic) as in the NuForce Icon Mobile. That would go super with my TF10vi._

 

Pretty sure E7 does not support mic, and most like E9 won't either.


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Relax and take a deep breath. Don't let the stress gets to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At this point I am pretty sure that the commitment of parts already makes it impossible for FiiO to withdraw the E7, or else they will have to face a major financial lost._

 

Yeah I hope it isn't to long though, that new black design would look really nice with my Cowon S9. But I just bought the HD 25-1 II so I will have a new toy to tide me over.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Armaegis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pfft, you should subscribe and have it email you when someone replies to the thread._

 

Hehe that's what I did


----------



## buz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *semisight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if it might not be possible to charge an MP3 player off the E7's battery; that's quite a generous capacity rating. It would be a shame for my iPod to die before my amp._

 

That would be a killer feature for me (FiiO, listen to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I doubt this is going to work easily, especially considering that LiPo delivery 3.7V and usb wants 5V, without step up circuits this will likely fail for most MP3 players...


----------



## headfever

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, it's a pity that the E9 doesn't do 5.1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It seems you are pity that you are into 5.1


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headfever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems you are pity that you are into 5.1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

If it's going to be a desktop amp, it might as well work with speakers as well...


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it's going to be a desktop amp, it might as well work with speakers as well..._

 

That WOULD be handy, but at this price point, if it's marketed as a headphone amp, it will have capabilities relating to headphones not speakers


----------



## kshelton

I emailed Fiio a while ago to see if they have a more definitive time when the E7 will be available and this is what I got back from Demond at Fiio.

  Quote:


 About February, goes on sale.
 Because of these are mainly components caused shortages, I am sorry.
 Best Regards to you! 
 

I know this isn't an update but I thought I would share.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed Fiio a while ago to see if they have a more definitive time when the E7 will be available and this is what I got back from Demond at Fiio.



 I know this isn't an update but I thought I would share._

 

damn february? that could mean late february as well. at least february is the shortest month of the year...

 thanks for sharing the info though! i was getting my hopes up for a january release.


----------



## kshelton

Yeah the "about February" doesn't tell us much. Does that mean the end of January early February? Or does it mean maybe by the end of February but maybe March? Who knows I am waiting on buying an Amp for until this comes out and there is a review or 2.


----------



## njackson

The black E1
















 Supposedly it's available now, but it doesn't seem dx has them in yet.


----------



## bcpk

I ordered my White E1 in November. It still hasn't arrived.


----------



## the search never ends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered my White E1 in November. It still hasn't arrived._

 

That's a long wait!


----------



## bcpk

Yep. Apparently it shipped 22.12.09


----------



## Smirk

So basically E7 is an amp/dac while E9 is just an amp but much better at it than E7? If E1 will be as good as it's reviewed I'm so buying E9.


----------



## bcpk

I'm not sure about "much" better, it's not that much more expensive than the E7... I would definitely expect a noticeable improvement though.


----------



## Soul_Est

Here's my take: The E7 and E9 are both DAC/Amps with the E9 sporting a better amp (maybe better DAC?) containing better performing components. When the E7 is docked on the E9, its amp is switched off as well as the E9's DAC which should allow for a cleaner signal (possibly better amplified too) at the output as the signal doesn't have go through the E7's DAC and then deal with the noise introduced there when flowing through its 'lightweight' amp. In the E9 its reversed.


----------



## ljokerl

The E9 is an amp only and does not have DAC capabilities unless an E7 is docked. When docked the E7 is used as a DAC and passes a line-out (unamped) signal to the E9s amp.


----------



## migsev

Any info on the black E1 guys?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *migsev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any info on the black E1 guys?_

 

Already hits the market last weeks. It depends on the individual seller to decide whether or not to pick up the black model.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The E9 is an amp only and does not have DAC capabilities unless an E7 is docked. When docked the E7 is used as a DAC and passes a line-out (unamped) signal to the E9s amp._

 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## kshelton

*sigh*.....still waiting


----------



## earthpeople

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Already hits the market last weeks. It depends on the individual seller to decide whether or not to pick up the black model._

 

I've been checking places that sell FiiO products (like head-direct, DX, etc.) but I haven't found any that carry the black one. Would you happen to know of any that do, or plan to sometime soon?
 I thought that once a black one was released, they would be picked up pretty soon by retailers...


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squid+* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been checking places that sell FiiO products (like head-direct, DX, etc.) but I haven't found any that carry the black one. Would you happen to know of any that do, or plan to sometime soon?
 I thought that once a black one was released, they would be picked up pretty soon by retailers..._

 

For what I know, It is already on sale on Hong Kong and Malaysia retail store. It is most likely those who first stocked the white model want to clear out their stock first before getting the new black model. There is an eBay seller selling the black E1 though, but it is about $25.


----------



## EraserXIV

I sent an e-mail to Fiio and it answered a lot of questions regarding the production and release of the E7.

 Since English is not their native language it was a bit choppy so I will sum it up instead of quoting them:

 - they are having issues meeting demand for the PCM2706 part from Texas Instruments
 - they can finish production in 20 days from receiving the shipment from TI, however, they have no idea when the shipment from TI is coming in...
 - they have enough parts (PCM2706) to make about 50 E7s this month, but those will all be sent out as review samples and samples for sales agents and distributors
 - mass production will not likely begin until March due to the Chinese New Year which takes place from Feb 10 to March 1
 - the retail price will not be more the $100, depending on the distributor or sales agent you can possibly get one for as low as $85 online

  Quote:


 The retail price of E7 will be not more than US$100.00, and it depend on our sales agents or distributor! but I guess you may have chance to buy it in US$85.00 in some online stores!


----------



## ClieOS

Hopefully I will be one of those who receives the review sample *fingers crossed*. It will be fun as I have just got my hand on Linearossa W1 and iBasso T3D, which are both targeting a slightly higher end of the ultra-portable amp market, but not quite as high-end as Pico Slim or RSA Shadow

 Beside E7, I think I also saw a report from another manufacturer saying that they are not able to get their order from TI on schedule. I wonder what is that all about?


----------



## earthpeople

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For what I know, It is already on sale on Hong Kong and Malaysia retail store. It is most likely those who first stocked the white model want to clear out their stock first before getting the new black model. There is an eBay seller selling the black E1 though, but it is about $25._

 

Thanks for the help. I had checked the Micca store website a few days ago, but they weren't listed then (or maybe I just missed it, who knows). $25 still seems fairly reasonable though, so I've ordered it. Can't wait to hear how it sounds!


----------



## the search never ends

E9..........Hurry up!


----------



## specto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the search never ends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_E9..........Hurry up!_

 


 agreed...


----------



## bcpk

Got my E1 today. Definitely a lot of room for improvement. The cable is way too long, the buttons are too sensitive, there's no locking switch, the plug doesn't sit completely flush, the buttons are too close together, it's impossible to use the clip without pressing a button...

 Definitely a noiticeable SQ improvement though. It brings out the bass a lot, even to excess with my TF10s.

 Am I correct in thinking that the playback control buttons don't work with Rockbox? That, to me, is a good thing. Think I'll do that this weekend.


----------



## _gl

I've had my E1 for a couple of weeks now too.

 Overall I love it, it exactly improved the SQ as the reviews suggested on my iTouch 3G (bass back to where it should be, mids & trebles more defined & everything less fizzy).

 When I got mine, the buttons didn't work right - eg. the volume up button would start/stop playback, or skip tracks. After pressing all the buttons hard though it suddenly worked as it should (guess there was a minor manufacturing issue making them interact until broken in).

 At first it was annoying to hit buttons every time you clip it on something, but I've now developed a technique of holding it at the sides during clipping which mostly works without triggering anything.

 One issue though, the play button isn't raised enough, or tactily (is that a word?) noticable enough to find it blind with your fingers, and I'm often changing volume instead of pausing/unpausing. I hope they can address this with a slight design change.

 I also would like a mic socket (stereo if possible), especially for field recording possibilites, but also voice control, voice notes etc. I also wouldn't mind a slightly bigger remote if the connector could be made significantly smaller (I believe the amp electronics are at the connector) - it makes the whole contraption a little bulky in my pocket.

 But on the whole, I got my remote, and most importantly, the SQ to make me love my music again - I always loved it on my iRiver H140, which is probably still slightly better SQ-wise - but I'm happy enough to defect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## bcpk

The playback buttons work in Rockbox 3.4 on my iPod Video 5G 60GB. However, I like the drag and drop functionality of Rockbox. Unfortunately it crashes literally every 5 minutes. The iPod backlight just turns off and I have to hard-reset it with select+menu. Might start a new thread about it, I thought Rockbox was meant to be fairly stable on iPods...


----------



## Kpalsm

I've never had a single issue with Rockbox on my 5.5g 80GB. Running the latest version (updated yesterday). It's even seamless when charging; it charges within Rockbox and then I unplug it and can immediately listen to it. The only thing I haven't figured out how to do is how to have Windows see the iPod as a hard drive when in Rockbox's USB mode; I still have to boot to the OF to get that functionality, then have to do a hard reset to get back into Rockbox.


----------



## weibby

I have word that black ones are out and i believe most resellers have brought in stock.
 However, the white ones are stockpiled, so until that is cleared, black ones are elusive and will remain so for a period of time.


----------



## Triple_Dude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sent an e-mail to Fiio and it answered a lot of questions regarding the production and release of the E7.

 Since English is not their native language it was a bit choppy so I will sum it up instead of quoting them:

 - they are having issues meeting demand for the PCM2706 part from Texas Instruments
 - they can finish production in 20 days from receiving the shipment from TI, however, they have no idea when the shipment from TI is coming in...
 - they have enough parts (PCM2706) to make about 50 E7s this month, but those will all be sent out as review samples and samples for sales agents and distributors
 - mass production will not likely begin until March due to the Chinese New Year which takes place from Feb 10 to March 1
 - the retail price will not be more the $100, depending on the distributor or sales agent you can possibly get one for as low as $85 online_

 

 Thanks for the update, I was wondering when those E7's were going to show up... So sometime late March would be a good bet to start seeing them getting stocked at retailers, cool.


----------



## ClieOS

A small update to you guys: The pre-production batch will be ready soon and as mentioned before, they are for review and mainly sample for distributor. I do have the final spec with me now but I will have to translate it first. Judging from what I have read from the spec, it will be one of the most feature rich portable amp + DAC in the market.


----------



## RAFA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A small update to you guys: The pre-production batch will be ready soon and as mentioned before, they are for review and mainly sample for distributor. I do have the final spec with me now but I will have to translate it first. Judging from what I have read from the spec, it will be one of the most feature rich portable amp + DAC in the market._

 

Maan waiting the whole day for the translation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I kind of look up every hour. I am really excited to hear news about this E7. By the way thanks on the impressions on the iBasso T3D. 

 Cheerio


----------



## Thrashingshrimp

Man I'm dying for one of these. I hope they are able to find all the parts and start production soon!


----------



## bcpk

I hope this is comparable to the NuForce uDAC. The uDAC has great performance for the price but the E7 trumps it with portability...


----------



## Triple_Dude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope this is comparable to the NuForce uDAC. The uDAC has great performance for the price but the *E7 trumps it with portability...*_

 

 And the sleek-ness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## the search never ends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A small update to you guys: The pre-production batch will be ready soon and as mentioned before, they are for review and mainly sample for distributor. I do have the final spec with me now but I will have to translate it first. Judging from what I have read from the spec, it will be one of the most feature rich portable amp + DAC in the market._

 

I'm sure you get tired of us asking.......but, any new info about when the E9 may begin production?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the search never ends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure you get tired of us asking.......but, any new info about when the E9 may begin production?_

 

I don't know when, but my guess is it will be likely on 2nd quarter this year because of E7's delay.

 Also, with permission from FiiO, here is the official E7 user manual.

 Here are only the main features:
USB audio decoding and output for PC, functioning as a high quality external USB soundcard*;
Texas Instruments‟ PCM2706 serves as USB receiver. For better sound quality, a Wolfson WM8740 serves as digital-to-analog convertor (DAC), pairing with a high performance operational amplifier from ADI for the DAC circuit;
Build-in headphone amplifier utilizing Texas Instruments‟ OPA2338 and TPA6130A as pre- and power-amp for high performance, good resolution, low distortion, and powerful output;
Standard 3.5mm stereo line-in jack for portable amplification with conventional audio source;
Dual 3.5mm headphone output jack. Convenient design makes it easy to share music between two listeners;
World‟s first portable headphone amplifier with dual colors OLED display;
Easy to use digital volume control function with great precision and channel balance;
Build-in EQ for 3 levels of Bass Boost;
Build-in rechargeable 1050 mAH Li-ion battery for 80 hours of continuous operation**;
Specialized dock for connecting E9*** to experience an even higher performance;
Quality anodized aluminum satin finish case design, small and compact, ideal to be wrapped together with digital audio player;
User selectable USB charging function to help prolong battery lifespan and lower distortion from power supply circuit;
User definable startup volume memory and maximum volume limiter to protect user from hearing damage due to loud volume;
Automatic keylock feature;
User definable sleep timer function and total runtime display****.
[size=x-small]* This model supports driverless plug and play on Windows XP, Windows 2000, Vista, Windows 7, and various Mac OS. 

 ** Full battery charge via computer USB port after 200 minutes and capable of 80 hours of continuous operation, tested under laboratory condition for evaluative purpose only. 

 *** E9 is a desktop amplifier with greater output, better performance and an integrated E7 specified dock connector. With the dock, E7 can easily establish a line-out connection with E9 and transform both together into a high performance desktop amp with USB decoding function, capable of PC connection and recharging functions, etc. 

 **** Total system runtime will accumulate from the first use. It will be reset to zero after either reset button is pressed, reloading default setting, or when the battery depleted.[/size]


----------



## Tonytal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know when, but my guess is it will be likely on 2nd quarter this year because of E7's delay.

 Also, with permission from FiiO, here is the official E7 user manual.

 Here are only the main features:
USB audio decoding and output for PC, functioning as a high quality external USB soundcard*;
Texas Instruments‟ PCM2706 serves as USB receiver. For better sound quality, a Wolfson WM8740 serves as digital-to-analog convertor (DAC), pairing with a high performance operational amplifier from ADI for the DAC circuit;
Build-in headphone amplifier utilizing Texas Instruments‟ OPA2338 and TPA6130A as pre- and power-amp for high performance, good resolution, low distortion, and powerful output;
Standard 3.5mm stereo line-in jack for portable amplification with conventional audio source;
Dual 3.5mm headphone output jack. Convenient design makes it easy to share music between two listeners;
World‟s first portable headphone amplifier with dual colors OLED display;
Easy to use digital volume control function with great precision and channel balance;
Build-in EQ for 3 levels of Bass Boost;
Build-in rechargeable 1050 mAH Li-ion battery for 80 hours of continuous operation**;
Specialized dock for connecting E9*** to experience an even higher performance;
Quality anodized aluminum satin finish case design, small and compact, ideal to be wrapped together with digital audio player;
User selectable USB charging function to help prolong battery lifespan and lower distortion from power supply circuit;
User definable startup volume memory and maximum volume limiter to protect user from hearing damage due to loud volume;
Automatic keylock feature;
User definable sleep timer function and total runtime display****.
[size=x-small]* This model supports driverless plug and play on Windows XP, Windows 2000, Vista, Windows 7, and various Mac OS. 

 ** Full battery charge via computer USB port after 200 minutes and capable of 80 hours of continuous operation, tested under laboratory condition for evaluative purpose only. 

 *** E9 is a desktop amplifier with greater output, better performance and an integrated E7 specified dock connector. With the dock, E7 can easily establish a line-out connection with E9 and transform both together into a high performance desktop amp with USB decoding function, capable of PC connection and recharging functions, etc. 

 **** Total system runtime will accumulate from the first use. It will be reset to zero after either reset button is pressed, reloading default setting, or when the battery depleted.[/size]_

 

Amazing one, isn't it?


----------



## weibby

awesome.
 uDAC vs E7...


----------



## BassThor

Damn this thing is just getting better and better..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Specification wise would the E7 alone drive a 250ohm headphone (Beyer DT 880 for instance?) Or would it be necessary to get the E9 as well..?

 Can't wait for this thing to hit the market!

 Edit: Any update on sale price?


----------



## the search never ends

I don't see the e7 having a problem with the dt880 to reasonbly loud volumes. 
 I believe the impedance is often confused as the deciding factor in how hard a can is to drive. While it does have some affect many cans with much lower impedance are much harer to drive loud and clean. it's not quite as simple as it seems. Lower impedance often can be harder to drive. Just like 4 ohm speakers are much harder for an amp to drive than 8 ohms. I find even the fiio e5 to drive some high impedance cans ok within it's limitations. No, it won't be great, but it certainly has kept many from returning cans that were purchased for portables. It's highly under rated all things considered. I find it amusing that people bash yhe fiio line, however, were it not for the e3, then e5, I wonder how many of the new budget amps and dac's would be flying off the shelves. 
 I have read many complaints of e5's breaking, however, don't think for a minute that far more e5's have sold, I am amazed at what I see people using (high end cans) with an e3/e5 the fiio line opened up the world of kiving amped to many. Something they won't forget.


----------



## bcpk

I was thinking of making a daisy chain of five E5s to drive K701s.


----------



## the search never ends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking of making a daisy chain of five E5s to drive K701s._

 

LMAO.......maybe a necklace?


----------



## bcpk

Could be a new look. Alternating silver and black.


----------



## kirtar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BassThor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn this thing is just getting better and better..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specification wise would the E7 alone drive a 250ohm headphone (Beyer DT 880 for instance?) Or would it be necessary to get the E9 as well..?

 Can't wait for this thing to hit the market!

 Edit: Any update on sale price?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_- the retail price will not be more the $100, depending on the distributor or sales agent you can possibly get one for as low as $85 online_

 

I'm hoping it'll be easy to get it at $85.


----------



## rawrster

guess it was a good thing i held off buying a dac that can be paired with my netbook on the go. cant wait for it to come out


----------



## Get_Zwole

been using my E1 for a couple days now. Really wakes up my Mage and sounds great. On some recordings i wish the volume steps were smaller though. Hell on some 1 click is a hair too loud for what i wanna listen to sometimes. Kinda sucks.


----------



## ClieOS

I received a PM asking if I am 'being charged a fee to review the Fiio E7'? I think it is a fair question seeing how close a relationship I have with various manufacturers / distributor / whoever, and it really deserves an opened answer:

 No one pays me to review anything, ever. I review stuff as a fellow enthusiast / hobbyist, and do not receive anything but the review sample and a verbal thanks. I also do not sell any of the review sample, so I do not make any money out of them. I live in the middle of nowhere at a third world country, I can't make a living doing review even if I want to. I work in a small family owned bakery; audio is my hobby, but bread is my business.

 Over the years I realize a few things: There are a few ways an end user can influence what the product design from a manufacturer. We can either sit back, do nothing, let the manufacturer comes up with something and allow market to decide on which product is worth buying / keeping, or we can come to a forum like Head-Fi then discuss among ourselves and hope that our voice will be heard by somebody who cares. Alternatively, we can actively reach out to the manufacturer and tell them what we, as end user, would like to see on their product. It might surprise you how some of them are actually very willing to listen to constructive product feedback and have a discussion with you.

 The problem with the later in a forum like HF is, you might get suspected as a fanboy, a betrayer of trust or even worst, a shill. But if fear is all that matters then we will never get to where we are now. I give my opinion (and relay others' opinions) to FiiO just like I would to anyone who are willing to listen and value my opinion (and a few do). For examples, I sent FiiO the links to all those 'what do you like to see on your amp' features requesting threads and now E7 has extra functions like sleep timer and volume limiter which are not planned at the beginning. Manufacturer doesn't have to be the evil end in the audio business. No doubt they are here to make money, but some of them actually do take pride in offering good product to their customer. We, the user, are in a symbiotic relationship with the manufacturer, but not necessary an antagonistic one. There are common ground b/w us for mutual benefit, and all it takes is some positive attitude from both sides.

 Maybe there is a fine line there, but I am willing to risk my name on it. You are free to choose whether to believe me or not, but I have nothing to hide.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received a PM asking if I am 'being charged a fee to review the Fiio E7'? I think it is a fair question seeing how close a relationship I have with various manufacturers / distributor / whoever, and it really deserves an opened answer:

 No one pays me to review anything, ever. I review stuff as a fellow enthusiast / hobbyist, and do not receive anything but the review sample and a verbal thanks. I also do not sell any of the review sample, so I do not make any money out of them. I live in the middle of nowhere at a third world country, I can't make a living doing review even if I want to. I work in a small family owned bakery; audio is my hobby, but bread is my business.

 Over the years I realize a few things: There are a few ways an end user can influence what the product design from a manufacturer. We can either sit back, do nothing, let the manufacturer comes up with something and allow market to decide on which product is worth buying / keeping, or we can come to a forum like Head-Fi then discuss among ourselves and hope that our voice will be heard by somebody who cares. Alternatively, we can actively reach out to the manufacturer and tell them what we, as end user, would like to see on their product. It might surprise you how some of them are actually very willing to listen to constructive product feedback and have a discussion with you.

 The problem with the later in a forum like HF is, you might get suspected as a fanboy, a betrayer of trust or even worst, a shill. But if fear is all that matters then we will never get to where we are now. I give my opinion (and relay others' opinions) to FiiO just like I would to anyone who are willing to listen and value my opinion (and a few do). For examples, I sent FiiO the links to all those 'what do you like to see on your amp' features requesting threads and now E7 has extra functions like sleep timer and volume limiter which are not planned at the beginning. Manufacturer doesn't have to be the evil end in the audio business. No doubt they are here to make money, but some of them actually do take pride in offering good product to their customer. We, the user, are in a symbiotic relationship with the manufacturer, but not necessary an antagonistic one. There are common ground b/w us for mutual benefit, and all it takes is some positive attitude from both sides.

 Maybe there is a fine line there, but I am willing to risk my name on it. You are free to choose whether to believe me or not, but I have nothing to hide._

 

Well said and stemming from great wisdom and thought. It's sad that it had to be a response to someone's narrow-minded ignorance. I'm glad that you have moved beyond that.


----------



## the search never ends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received a PM asking if I am 'being charged a fee to review the Fiio E7'? I think it is a fair question seeing how close a relationship I have with various manufacturers / distributor / whoever, and it really deserves an opened answer:

 No one pays me to review anything, ever. I review stuff as a fellow enthusiast / hobbyist, and do not receive anything but the review sample and a verbal thanks. I also do not sell any of the review sample, so I do not make any money out of them. I live in the middle of nowhere at a third world country, I can't make a living doing review even if I want to. I work in a small family owned bakery; audio is my hobby, but bread is my business.

 Over the years I realize a few things: There are a few ways an end user can influence what the product design from a manufacturer. We can either sit back, do nothing, let the manufacturer comes up with something and allow market to decide on which product is worth buying / keeping, or we can come to a forum like Head-Fi then discuss among ourselves and hope that our voice will be heard by somebody who cares. Alternatively, we can actively reach out to the manufacturer and tell them what we, as end user, would like to see on their product. It might surprise you how some of them are actually very willing to listen to constructive product feedback and have a discussion with you.

 The problem with the later in a forum like HF is, you might get suspected as a fanboy, a betrayer of trust or even worst, a shill. But if fear is all that matters then we will never get to where we are now. I give my opinion (and relay others' opinions) to FiiO just like I would to anyone who are willing to listen and value my opinion (and a few do). For examples, I sent FiiO the links to all those 'what do you like to see on your amp' features requesting threads and now E7 has extra functions like sleep timer and volume limiter which are not planned at the beginning. Manufacturer doesn't have to be the evil end in the audio business. No doubt they are here to make money, but some of them actually do take pride in offering good product to their customer. We, the user, are in a symbiotic relationship with the manufacturer, but not necessary an antagonistic one. There are common ground b/w us for mutual benefit, and all it takes is some positive attitude from both sides.

 Maybe there is a fine line there, but I am willing to risk my name on it. You are free to choose whether to believe me or not, but I have nothing to hide._

 

As always........your comments ooze of class....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ClieOS

I want to apologize to the person who PMed me as it isn't his/her intention to accuse me of anything, but I just took the chance to discuss the situation as it is something that should be open and transparent. It is not narrow-minded ignorance, but a very legit question that I don't often find the chance to answer. It will be narrow-minded if people starts concluding before questioning.


----------



## weibby

i wonder how much you'd charge anyway hahaha
 500 USD per review? 

 comm`on anybody will be thrilled to receive new gear to play with.
 But if you put economics into scale, the average enthusiast here would have spent close to 2-3k at least on products for their own enjoyment and taking the time out to review the product and share their opinions.


----------



## ljokerl

Thanks for your thoughts on the issue, ClieOS. Though I am not as steadfast about not selling off my used gear as you are, I don't feel that I have any more of an obligation to comment positively on samples than I do to like products that I purchased (the vast majority of them). As I've said before, hawking a product unjustly may potentially get me more gear, but what use are new product samples if I lose the trust of the community? Worthless.

 People making these accusations in-thread often get ganged up on by long-time members but their concerns are rarely addressed as patiently and logically as you have here.


----------



## kshelton

Well thank you both ClieOS and joker, both of you are very helpful to the community and I hope you know your appreciated. You are both very patient and make this forum a better place.

 Back to the subject at hand, those specs look amazing. I really think I am going to hold off on getting an Amp and wait for the E7. I will say it again, the E& is going to look very nice with the OLED screen on my S9. And I can't wait to hear the sound with my HD25-1 II.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *weibby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_comm`on anybody will be thrilled to receive new gear to play with.
 But if you put economics into scale, the average enthusiast here would have spent close to 2-3k at least on products for their own enjoyment and taking the time out to review the product and share their opinions._

 

Sure, anyone will be thrilled to receive new gears especially when it is provided freely, but it is not totally free on my part as I do spend time for my review and I do upgrade my own gears as the review evolved. I actually dropped US$160 on an iPod Nano just so I could test out the $25 FiiO E1, and I don't even like or need an iPod in the first place. 

 If you must know, when I began to review my own IEM back in mid 2008, I already had over US$4K on gears and I am probably already spent way over US$5K by now, that's all my money.


----------



## mesasone

ClieOS, just out of curiosity could you clear up your relationship with Fiio? I realize you just said you don't get paid for your reviews, etc, but in the past you've seemed to have the inside track on what they're working on and mentioned talking to their product manager I think? Do you get to provide input and feedback on the products they have in development?

 No accusations, just genuinely curious. I think it's one the cool things about these Chinese companies (Fiio, iBasso) - they seem really responsive to their customers input.

 EDIT: Also, when do we get your impressions of the E7? hmmm?


----------



## ClieOS

In short, I have James @ FiiO on my MSN messenger (In fact I have a few other manufacturers on my contact list as well).

 It all started a few years back when E3 became a hit on Head-fi. Back then no one really care about ultra portable amp, and I don't think FiiO actually sell that much E3 in China, which was their main market back then. I started to translate / repost news from their forum (also a member there) to our, especially on the E5, which got a lot of interest here. So when they were looking for a few oversea beta testers for E5, James asked for my recommendation. Ever since then we have been in contact. They will ask for my opinion when they have new amp in development because portable headphone amp isn't used to be their core business and they'll like to have an outsider view from a portable headphone user (their core business used to be making accessories for Meizu mp3 player). This is why I tend to know about many detail of the development on E5 as well as E7 before anyone else (I do ask for permission before releasing any info). From time to time I also make suggestion to them about what I think will be a cool product, or relay what I have read on Head-fi. If you hack into my computer right now, you will find drawing and unfinished spec of E9 as well - not that I am in liable to reveal any detail.

 I like to see myself as a friend who provide honest opinion, and hopefully others will see me in the same way.


----------



## tbonner1

I have written many reviews here and appreciate your honesty. It is obvious to me you care about our community enough to take the time to post reviews and updates and I appreciate it.

 The new Fiio is one of the most anticipated portable amps to come around here. There may be a communications and/or culture barrier sometimes when dealing with a manufacturer and any clear information we can get is helpful. 

 "All I ask of you is one thing: please don't be cynical. I hate cynicism -- it's my least favorite quality and it doesn't lead anywhere."
 Conan O'Brien


----------



## semisight

Well, I finally got an E1 today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I finally understand this whole warmth thing. The HO on my iPod is so cold and thin compared to through the E1. I can't wait to see what happens with the E7 - I need a good DAC (my iMac's HO doesn't cut it), and it should be pretty cheap as well, so it won't eat my whole shoestring budget just to get it.

 Thanks to ClieOS for the reviews and for keeping us posted - your review of the RE0 was one of the things that led me to buy them, same with the Fiio E1.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *semisight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I finally got an E1 today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I finally understand this whole warmth thing. The HO on my iPod is so cold and thin compared to through the E1. I can't wait to see what happens with the E7 - I need a good DAC (my iMac's HO doesn't cut it), and it should be pretty cheap as well, so it won't eat my whole shoestring budget just to get it.

 Thanks to ClieOS for the reviews and for keeping us posted - your review of the RE0 was one of the things that led me to buy them, same with the Fiio E1._

 

How many clicks on the volume do you find yourself listening too? Arent the Reo's pretty sensitive. I know with my Mage and the Fiio i find 2 is plenty loud and too loud on some recordings. And even 1 if im wanting to listen quietly is too loud sometimes. Wish they were smaller steps in volume.


----------



## semisight

I use 1/2 clicks for background listening, and when I want to focus on my music maybe 4-5. That's plenty loud for me, but then I don't listen as loudly as others.


----------



## Get_Zwole

^yeah im with you for sure. Another thing im not too fond of is how it starts at 16 volume all the time. I wish it would just start at 0. Sometimes i forget and unpause it before hand and wow its loud lol. Other then that it really is a great product im enjoying it right now, it really opens up my mage quite a bit.


----------



## semisight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Get_Zwole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^yeah im with you for sure. Another thing im not too fond of is how it starts at 16 volume all the time. I wish it would just start at 0. Sometimes i forget and unpause it before hand and wow its loud lol. Other then that it really is a great product im enjoying it right now, it really opens up my mage quite a bit._

 

The difference really is surprising for $20.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *semisight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The difference really is surprising for $20. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah i would have to agree. I was skeptical and didnt figure it would make much of a difference but it does do a great job for the price. Plus the controls on the clicker are pretty convenient.


----------



## Phiber33

Any new-news ?!


----------



## buz

Just found this http://www.fiio.com.cn/images/FiiO%2...ideo%20V00.rar


 Great looking device. Too bad it does not have an MP3 player included (seems like an obvious upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess I'll either get this one or the uDac


----------



## Soul_Est

Thanks for the video link buz!


----------



## EraserXIV

looks SWEET! can't wait to get one. wisher it were a bit thinner, but hey, you can't have everything.
 i just wonder how it sounds..


----------



## rawrster

thats what a bunch of people are wondering  just have to wait for clieos to write a review on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 unfortunately patience is not one of my strong suits


----------



## bcpk

Looks really nice. I'm not that fond of the appearance but it does look well-made.

 ClieOS, can you tell James that it should be "Bass Boost", not "Bass Bost"?


----------



## Shauntell47

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *buz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just found this http://www.fiio.com.cn/images/FiiO%2...ideo%20V00.rar


 Great looking device. Too bad it does not have an MP3 player included (seems like an obvious upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess I'll either get this one or the uDac_

 

I wouldn't download that rar file people...

 @buz: why the heck are you giving a link with a rar file? Either you're ignorant or you're trying to hack into people's computer...

 talked to a friend who has some experience with hacking & a rar file enables you to integrate an exe file so you can basically have access to everything on someone's computer...

 be very careful of what you download...


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shauntell47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't download that rar file people...

 @buz: why the heck are you giving a link with a rar file? Either you're ignorant or you're trying to hack into someone's computer...

 talked to a friend who has some experience with hacking & a rar file enables you to integrate an exe file so you can basically have access to everything on someone's computer...

 be very careful of what you download..._

 

It's from the FiiO website, chill out. And if you think exploits are limited to .RARs you're very much mistaken.


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shauntell47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't download that rar file people...

 @buz: why the heck are you giving a link with a rar file? Either you're ignorant or you're trying to hack into people's computer...

 talked to a friend who has some experience with hacking & a rar file enables you to integrate an exe file so you can basically have access to everything on someone's computer...

 be very careful of what you download..._

 

File is hosted on Fiio's site & linked to from the main page. A rar archive is just a container. I wouldn't feel any more or less safe than if it were a raw video file. 

 That said if someone wants to save everyone some time and upload it to youtube, I'm all for it.


----------



## kshelton

Nice video, it is thicker than I expected but that is ok. I love the digital menu, also it looks like it it is made very well. If this things sounds good and is bug free I think Fiio is going to make a very strong statement with the E7.


----------



## iamthecheese

The video is clean. I downloaded and watched it1 then scanned with AVG, no viruses.


----------



## kshelton

+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## Shauntell47

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's from the FiiO website, chill out. And if you think exploits are limited to .RARs you're very much mistaken._

 

No, i know rar files are not the only way and i guess if it came directly from the fiio website, it should be fine, but i was told to look out especially for rar or zip files...

 apparently you guys seem to know a lot more it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## ljokerl

@kshelton: thanks for the youtube up


----------



## AwakenedBeing

Thanks for the video! Now the wait...........


----------



## mesasone

I thought the E7 was going to have two screens? I'm only seeing one, which makes more sense to me anyway.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know when, but my guess is it will be likely on 2nd quarter this year because of E7's delay.

 Also, with permission from FiiO, here is the official E7 user manual.

 Here are only the main features:
USB audio decoding and output for PC, functioning as a high quality external USB soundcard*;
Texas Instruments‟ PCM2706 serves as USB receiver. For better sound quality, a Wolfson WM8740 serves as digital-to-analog convertor (DAC), pairing with a high performance operational amplifier from ADI for the DAC circuit;
Build-in headphone amplifier utilizing Texas Instruments‟ OPA2338 and TPA6130A as pre- and power-amp for high performance, good resolution, low distortion, and powerful output;
Standard 3.5mm stereo line-in jack for portable amplification with conventional audio source;
Dual 3.5mm headphone output jack. Convenient design makes it easy to share music between two listeners;
World‟s first portable headphone amplifier with dual colors OLED display;
Easy to use digital volume control function with great precision and channel balance;
Build-in EQ for 3 levels of Bass Boost;
Build-in rechargeable 1050 mAH Li-ion battery for 80 hours of continuous operation**;
Specialized dock for connecting E9*** to experience an even higher performance;
Quality anodized aluminum satin finish case design, small and compact, ideal to be wrapped together with digital audio player;
User selectable USB charging function to help prolong battery lifespan and lower distortion from power supply circuit;
User definable startup volume memory and maximum volume limiter to protect user from hearing damage due to loud volume;
Automatic keylock feature;
User definable sleep timer function and total runtime display****.
[size=x-small]* This model supports driverless plug and play on Windows XP, Windows 2000, Vista, Windows 7, and various Mac OS. 

 ** Full battery charge via computer USB port after 200 minutes and capable of 80 hours of continuous operation, tested under laboratory condition for evaluative purpose only. 

 *** E9 is a desktop amplifier with greater output, better performance and an integrated E7 specified dock connector. With the dock, E7 can easily establish a line-out connection with E9 and transform both together into a high performance desktop amp with USB decoding function, capable of PC connection and recharging functions, etc. 

 **** Total system runtime will accumulate from the first use. It will be reset to zero after either reset button is pressed, reloading default setting, or when the battery depleted.[/size]_

 

Ooh, "dual color" screen as in two tones, not two screens.


----------



## buz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shauntell47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 @buz: why the heck are you giving a link with a rar file? Either you're ignorant or you're trying to hack into people's computer..._

 

No on both fronts - as you may see it is a direct link to FiiO. I wondered myself why they didn't just put up the avi but as a Linux user, I'm not generally fussed too much about exploits on websites (besides, rar is basically a container, I would not be particularly worried about that even on Windows)


----------



## ClieOS

The E7 sample is currently on its way to me. Also got news that FiiO is trying to get in touch with Jude. If everything goes well there might be a limited number Head-fi bulk order, but obviously it is still too early to confirm anything at this point. We shall wait and see.


----------



## bcpk

Down for that!


----------



## Shauntell47

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *buz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No on both fronts - as you may see it is a direct link to FiiO. I wondered myself why they didn't just put up the avi but as a Linux user, I'm not generally fussed too much about exploits on websites (besides, rar is basically a container, I would not be particularly worried about that even on Windows)_

 

sorry dude... as i said above, a friend told me to look out for those...

 i'll have to ask him about it again if you're saying that normal videos are just as exploitable...


----------



## buz

ClieOS, You don't happen to have an uDac and Icon Mobile to compare it to, do you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really need an USB DAC, the noise floor of my Latitude is unbearable with the FX500.

 As for videos being exploitable, well if there is a bug in your player, you can exploit it - that simple. And video players being complicated pieces of software these days, it's almost guaranteed to have a few bugs that could be exploited. But for sure it is not the biggest exploit vector out there.


----------



## ClieOS

I don't have uDAC, but I know the DAC inside Icon Mobile isn't going to be better than the WM8740 in E7.


----------



## kshelton

Yeah I am down with the bulk order also.


----------



## mesasone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shauntell47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry dude... as i said above, a friend told me to look out for those...

 i'll have to ask him about it again if you're saying that normal videos are just as exploitable..._

 

I don't mean to go off topic here (but I am), however considering all that you know is what "a friend" told you, it's ridiculous that you would accuse somebody else of being ignorant or trying to hack others computers. It's clear you don't know what you're talking about, so maybe you should keep it to yourself instead of falsely accusing others of ignorance or malicious intent. I'm sure you were trying to help, but really... use due prudence when making such claims. It would be different if there were a confirmed threat in the link that was posted, but this is not the case.

 Back on topic: I'm looking forward to your impression ClieOS. I also may be interested in a group buy.


----------



## slntdth93

Was wondering if theres a 3.5mm Line out for the E7 since ClieOS' initial post says there was one and then a few pages back there is none now


----------



## buz

+1 for the group buy (though of course I would still wonder if I should have gotten the uDac instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 And JFTR (to avoid having this thread derailed completely), I'm not particularly offended by the Shauntell's accusation. I get accused all kinds of stuff every week (comes with my job) - sometimes behind my back, why I mind more, sometimes to my face which is usually no big deal - so I'm pretty relaxed about such things


----------



## iamthecheese

If there's a group buy I'd be interested


----------



## TheBigCW

I might be in for the E7 bulk depending on the price.


----------



## BassThor

I'm in for a bulk order!!


----------



## zantoz

Sorry for the question, What is exactly a group buy or a bulk order?, because if it's what i'm thinking, i'm interested.


----------



## Uber_Roxxorz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheBigCW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I might be in for the E7 bulk depending on the price._

 

Agreed. I'm a little short on cash since I just had to replace my broken monitor, but I also really want an E7.


----------



## Get_Zwole

I hope the volume steps are a little smaller then the E1. With it on my Mage and the high sensitivity i get no hiss but at level 3 its too loud. 2 is too loud on most recordings. and if i wanna listen quietly before bed or something i have to go to the headphone out because the level 1 is even too loud for that.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slntdth93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was wondering if theres a 3.5mm Line out for the E7 since ClieOS' initial post says there was one and then a few pages back there is none now_

 

I think line-out will be in a form of dock connector, likely a 3.5mm on a cradle or perhaps from E9. I do hope it will be both, as I do like to see an independent cradle for E7. There was a cradle planned originally for E7, but I am not sure whether it is still on FiiO schedule. Maybe I will ask them next time. I also hope one of the jack could also double as line-out, but I will have to wait till I got my hand on the E7 to confirm how / whether it will work.

 Also, as I said the group buy will require Jude's approval first, and most likely in a more formal sponsored thread - it is still very much just-an-idea at this point., so there is nothing to sign up for.


----------



## ericp10

I'm down for bulk order: if it happens....


----------



## GrindedDown

Just to show some support, if a group buy is planned, I am 100% in. Let them know. They can get their first batch out to us!!!


----------



## restevezes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *avester* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't know if this is the right place to post this...

 So I got Fiio E1, but the maximum volume is just a bit lower than what I get from the iPod headphone socket. (4g and 5g iPod both get the same problems)

 When I put the volume too high, it resets to the medium volume it always resets when I put the headphones on for the first time. Also it seems to reset the volume on sound peaks, so I suspect a power problem?

 Anyone else have this, or is it "a feature" instead of a flaw... Very annoying as it renders the amp useless when I don't get enough volume out of it.

 Oh, and I used Shure SCL-2 with it, so it shouldn't be too much stress on it... 
 Should I ask for a replacement, or E5 instead if it is a common flaw?_

 

probably wrong place to post this, but quoting original post as this was the only reference i found. Exactly same annoying program, also noted in deal extreme website (DealExtreme: $20.61 Fiio E1 Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier for iPod/iPhone (White), check 2nd review).

 Is this normal? I can see we are not the only ones seeing this. Did you return your item? Any tips?


----------



## Dannyv

Hey everyone, I actually have been looking over this thread for quite awhile and haven't decided to join until I saw the idea for a group buy. I would be very interested in that idea, also depending on whether it may be a little bit cheaper than me buying it myself. ClieOS, thanks for all
 of this information you have been giving us.


----------



## robjrock

Man, I was planning a diy dac/amp (gamma1 & ck2III) but with the uDac causing a stir, plus the e7/e9 coming out soon, it's difficult to justify spending $250 building DIY products when stuff like this is so cheap.

 I wonder if the fiio e7 will be a significant upgrade in sound compared to something like the iPhone or ZuneHD?


----------



## rawrster

as much as i would like a group buy to get it possibly cheaper it would be quite difficult to pull off. fiio isnt a sponsor so they would either need to become a sponsor or get head-direct (only company i know of that sells their product and is a head-fi sponsor here) to do it.


----------



## Dannyv

Maybe we could get a group buy from mp4nation, they usually have cheaper prices if you buy over 10 I think


----------



## ClieOS

Don confuse b/w being a sponsor and having a sponsored thread. These are two different things, and you don't need to be/have one to do/have the other others.


----------



## RAFA

Hi people

 I found this: Fiio E7 USB DAC AMP Videoed - Still not released | MP4 Nation Blog

 It might help a little for shortening the time while waiting.


----------



## d3adeyes

just bought a E1 today should have it middle of next week I'll let everyone know how I like it


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAFA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi people

 I found this: Fiio E7 USB DAC AMP Videoed - Still not released | MP4 Nation Blog

 It might help a little for shortening the time while waiting.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sweet now my youtube video is on other sites also.


----------



## RAFA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet now my youtube video is on other sites also._

 

You mean, you made that video?


----------



## ClieOS

The video is released by FiiO on their website, _kshelton_ put it on youtube. Anyway, my E7 impression should be ready soon.


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAFA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mean, you made that video?_

 

No I just made it easier for everyone to watch it so everyone didn't have to download it from Fiio to watch it.


----------



## RAFA

Quote:


 Quote:
 Originally Posted by RAFA View Post
 You mean, you made that video?
 No I just made it easier for everyone to watch it so everyone didn't have to download it from Fiio to watch it. 
 

Well then thank you for uploading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will head over to ClieOs impressions of the E7.


----------



## d3adeyes

Well I got my E1 and using it now and so far I'm liking it tried on 5.5G ipod and 2G touch works flawlessly as far as the controls go. The only problem if found is I had to remove my switcheasy case ( what a PITA it is to take off ) due to the input is a little too wide, and it didn't surprise me either it has problems with most things when it's on, so I guess it's a reason to buy a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. as far as sound goes I"ve tried a few different earphones a Denon C551, Auvio earbuds (which have a really good sound for $20 ) and some sony headphones ( which I hate even more now they sounded awful before the E1 and sound worse with it ) and there is quite a noticeable difference in sound quality and can get down right loud, and I'm pretty deaf so that says a lot, I hope the Birthday Bunny will be bringing me my MS1 on Monday so I can revel in the improvements. So what I can tell you is this if you need a very portable solution and can swing a mere $20 then you shouldn't hesitate to pick one of these up, I doubt you will be disappointed for the gains v. the $$. And now I'm just waiting for those E7's to come out because I'm getting one after hearing the E1. I'm not going to bother to post any pic's because I think everyone has seen them by now.


----------



## gilgameshx

I'm also down for a group buy for the E7 if it ever happens.


----------



## njackson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's not normal. E1's max volume should be several time higher than the headphone-out.

 Also, the volume will be reseted every time you disconnect the amp, but should not reset if you keep the amp connected ir the volume getting too loud.

 I am thinking it could be a faulty E1._

 

I just stumbled upon this post, and realized that while my E1 is louder than the iPod's headphone-out, it's only maybe 50% or so louder. Would you say it's likely there's something up with my E1?

 edit: The volume steps are also extremely small for me, which is strange considering a good number of people have suggested they're too large. Could this be related to a possible overall volume issue?


----------



## robjrock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *njackson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just stumbled upon this post, and realized that while my E1 is louder than the iPod's headphone-out, it's only maybe 50% or so louder. Would you say it's likely there's something up with my E1?

 edit: The volume steps are also extremely small for me, which is strange considering a good number of people have suggested they're too large. Could this be related to a possible overall volume issue?_

 

I've found the vol steps on my E1 quite small, but my MP3s are @ 89db so they don't clip with the iPhones crappy EQ

 Any updates on the E7s release date (to DX, Focalprice etc)? ??


----------



## ClieOS

Each step in E1 is about 1.5dB increment with maximum gain around 3dB or so, which is roughly double in volume / sound pressure level as the original signal. Unfortunately human hearing perceives 10dB as double in volume, not 3dB, so it is normal to 'feel' the volume isn't doubled.

 Still no firm E7 release date yet, as that is determined by when TI will ship the chip to FiiO.


----------



## bcpk

Does anywhere have black E1s in stock?


----------



## d3adeyes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anywhere have black E1s in stock?_

 

Micca Store : $19.95 - FiiO E1 Headphone Amplifier (Black)

 took 2 days to receive mine only trouble I had was I didn't get the Y splitter it was supposed to come with but I'll shoot them an e-mail and I'm sure they will fix it.


----------



## njackson

Thanks ClieOS, that makes sense.


----------



## tstarn06

I thought this amp wasn't available yet...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...mp-dac-470901/


----------



## bcpk

All will be clear, Tom : http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/r...ne-amp-470899/


----------



## ljokerl

Wow, that's got to be a joke. I feel a bit dirty reading that, like Fiio got taken advantage of.


----------



## mnagali

i'm in the market of a portable DAC/amp and ClieOS' impressions for the Fiio E7 look promising... so count me in for any possible group purchases _(discount?)_


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, that's got to be a joke. I feel a bit dirty reading that, like Fiio got taken advantage of._

 

People keep posting in that sale thread about the price, but those posts disappear very quickly. I guess I can understand why the mods have to do it, but still... bleh.


----------



## ljokerl

Yes, the mods have to clean up the FS threads. But selling an early review sample at profit after writing a half-assed review is just bleh. People have been banned for much less than that. Frankly looking at that guy's post history I'm surprised he's avoided the banhammer thus far.


----------



## rawrster

I guess it should be more clear about selling review products. Before I read one of tstarn06's posts somewhere in the other thread I had no idea you couldn't sell review products. I highly doubt I'll ever get a review product anyway but wasn't aware of that.

 It is unfortunate about Fiio sending out a review product and not getting much in return. They seem like a pretty good company from my experience at least.


----------



## xuan87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, the mods have to clean up the FS threads. But *selling an early review sample at profit* after writing a half-assed review is just bleh. People have been banned for much less than that. Frankly looking at that guy's post history I'm surprised he's avoided the banhammer thus far._

 

the thing is, i don't think he even paid for the E7 in the 1st place....


----------



## blitzpirate

yeah, poor fiio seems like they got conned by an arrogant and make a quick buck kinda guy. Not banning that guy is a sin


----------



## weibby

review samples are free or on indefinite "loan"


----------



## avester

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *restevezes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_probably wrong place to post this, but quoting original post as this was the only reference i found. Exactly same annoying program, also noted in deal extreme website (DealExtreme: $20.61 Fiio E1 Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier for iPod/iPhone (White), check 2nd review).

 Is this normal? I can see we are not the only ones seeing this. Did you return your item? Any tips?_

 

It was not the only reference, I made a post to the same page before you did ;P

 BUT, I returned it, they sent me a new one *AND SAME PROBLEM AHHHHHHH*

 Could it be that it doesn't work with iPod U2 4G?! If so, "Works with all iPod" my rear side. 

 [offtopic]
 They reimbursed the postages by sending a USB-Battery charger to my iPod, that doesn't work either.

 So returned 1 flawed product, got 2 in return. Just great.[/offtopic]


----------



## dfkt

FiiO E7 RMAA Tests:

FiiO E7 (Aux vs. USB, Vol. 60, Bass Levels 1+3, 16 Ohm Loads)
FiiO E7 (Aux vs. USB, Vol. 60, No Bass Levels, Var. Loads)
FiiO E7 (Aux, Vol. 60, Bass Levels, 16 Ohm Load)
FiiO E7 (Aux, Vol. 60, Bass Levels, No Load)
FiiO E7 vs. E5
FiiO E7 vs. Echo AudioFire4 (16 Ohm Loads)
FiiO E7 vs. MBE+, Derringer, T4 (16 Ohm Loads)
FiiO E7 vs. Sansa Clip+ (16 Ohm Loads)


----------



## bcpk

By no means an expert here, but the E7 seems to acquit itself fairly well ......... ?


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By no means an expert here, but the E7 seems to acquit itself fairly well ......... ?_

 

Looks that way to me too. More than holds its own both as an amp and dac.


----------



## Armaegis

I don't know what it means, but the iBasso T4 has a pretty funky looking THD curve.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks that way to me too. More than holds its own both as an amp and dac._

 

Yep, looks pretty decent to me too.


----------



## buz

So the curves look pretty similar to the Clip+ (with some more noise, actually) - would I still find it provides better SQ with IEMs? The treble-roll off with the USB in seems a bit worrying, too.


----------



## dfkt

It's decent over line-in, as a DAC it leaves a bit to be desired. Crosstalk could to be improved in both modes - the headphone-out of my AudioFire has noticeable better stereo imaging, for example.

 For the Clip and low-impedance IEMs it doesn't do anything at all - the sound stays exactly the same, not better, not worse. The hiss of the E7 with those kinds of phones is about the same as the hiss of most decent quality MP3 players.


----------



## buz

So if it provides similar SQ as a DAC as my Clip+ does as DAP, I may just as well not bother with it... Let's see if I can get an uDac then.


----------



## dfkt

It sounds somewhat worse as a DAC than the Clip+ sounds as a player. Disclaimer: This is with 16 Ohm phones, haven't tried anything higher impedance yet.


----------



## restevezes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *avester* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It was not the only reference, I made a post to the same page before you did ;P

 BUT, I returned it, they sent me a new one *AND SAME PROBLEM AHHHHHHH*

 Could it be that it doesn't work with iPod U2 4G?! If so, "Works with all iPod" my rear side. 

 [offtopic]
 They reimbursed the postages by sending a USB-Battery charger to my iPod, that doesn't work either.

 So returned 1 flawed product, got 2 in return. Just great.[/offtopic]_

 


 it might be a 4G firmware problem, as i flashed mine with Rockbox and works perfect. did you try that?


----------



## buz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds somewhat worse as a DAC than the Clip+ sounds as a player. Disclaimer: This is with 16 Ohm phones, haven't tried anything higher impedance yet._

 

I find that peculiar though. ClieOS claims it sounds about the same as a Nationite s:flo2 DAP which everyone is raving about sounding oh so good? Now I am little confused, to be honest. 

 ClieOS, would you have a Clip+ to compare?


----------



## dfkt

Yeah, the claims about that overhyped Nationite/Teclast thing are very likely BS/placebo...


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *buz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find that peculiar though. ClieOS claims it sounds about the same as a Nationite s:flo2 DAP which everyone is raving about sounding oh so good? Now I am little confused, to be honest. 

 ClieOS, would you have a Clip+ to compare?_

 

Well, I don't have any extra to add, or change. I trust my hearing, and it is up to you to determine whatever you read is BS / placebo or not.


----------



## buz

I'm beginning to think I should just get an s:flo2 and an uDac and find out for myself. Head-fi is really bad for your wallet - and your sanity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And, of course, then I also want to try the GMP 8.35D, HFI-780 and CK-10. Maybe I should just commit myself (to the asylum that is) now


----------



## RAFA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, the claims about that overhyped Nationite/Teclast thing are very likely BS/placebo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What claims are you talking about. People just write down their thoughts about the T51/S:flo2. SQ is, no matter what a RMAA test says, a subjective thing. 
 If you are interested how the S:Flo sounds and find the posts partly inconsistent, just read ClieOS impressions. It is the most accurate description.


----------



## dfkt

Maybe I wasn't clear, I posted that right after getting up this morning... I meant the E7 does not sound quite as good as a DAC, as the Sansa Clip+ does as a player. Comparing the E7's headphone out with the headphone out on my AudioFire sound card shows that it's quite congested in comparison, narrower soundstage, worse stereo imaging. Playing the same song over the Clip+ and ABing it with the USB-E7, the Clip+ sounds better, it sounds very similar to my AudioFire. That's what I tested so far, as far as USB is concerned. So far the E7 performed like a medium nice USB sound card, not like a really good one.

 BUT: Used over the analog line-in the E7 does sound better than when it's used as a DAC. Using the FiiO E7 with the Clip+ and 16 Ohm phones keeps the sound exactly the same as the Clip alone, without using the E7. Meaning, the E7 is as transparent as the Clip+, in that case. I volume matched both to 0.1dB, and Clip + Hippo Shroom sounded the same as Clip + E7 + Hippo Shroom. That's a nice result already, since the Clip+ is a really good performing player.

 I don't doubt that the Teclast/Nationite is a solid performing (or at least sounding) player either, but the hype is certainly getting out of hand. Just today someone posted in another thread that he can't hear a difference between a S-Flo and a Clip+. That's just one opinion, same as other people seem to have the opinion that it's the best sounding player ever. I doubt that. I don't doubt it's good - but I doubt it's a lot better than the next best thing. I know some people are also getting it for its line-out, and for other very valid reasons, but I just don't buy into the hype. I've heard lots of players, good and bad, and I would be very amazed if the gap between the S-Flo (or Hifiman or AMP3 or RoCoo or whatever) is really big to the usual solid performers like Sony, Sansa, iPod and so on (Cowon don't count, they only sound decent with sound enhancements). I will be getting at least the AMP3 and the RoCoo soon, so I will know for sure what they do in reality. Don't know if I get the Teclast... but that's all quite off-topic for this thread. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## ljokerl

^ The performance gap comes into play when you hook up a significant load. With low-impedance phones the Amp3 sounds similar to my sansa fuze but with a bucketload of hiss added in. It's when you drive something like an Ety ER-4S or one of my full-size cans that the Clip/Fuze start feeling overwhelmed. To be honest the Amp3's limits aren't that much higher than your average DAP but it is definitely more authoritative with extremely inefficient cans such as my JVC HA-DX3. 

 I am also in on the S:Flo preorder but I haven't read anything about it besides ClieOS's review. Not expecting a portable panacea for all audio woes, that's for sure, but hype is just how things work on forums like this one. The truly good gear persists. The FOTMs fade into obscurity at varying rates.

 Edit: For the record my portable rig still consists of the Fuze and T4. The Amp3 is just something I play around with at home.


----------



## RAFA

I feel like brainwashed, suddenly I want to buy a Clip+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Head-fi has a certain influence on readers and writers.

 I will buy the E7 for the E9, because I am curious about how they sound together.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ The performance gap comes into play when you hook up a significant load. With low-impedance phones the Amp3 sounds similar to my sansa fuze but with a bucketload of hiss added in. It's when you drive something like an Ety ER-4S or one of my full-size cans that the Clip/Fuze start feeling overwhelmed. To be honest the Amp3's limits aren't that much higher than your average DAP but it is definitely more authoritative with extremely inefficient cans such as my JVC HA-DX3._

 

Indeed, this initial test with low impedance phones was just to see if the E7 "doesn't suck" - if it doesn't make good gear sound worse. I was aware that there will be no improvement in that test setup, but so far so good, the E7 held up over line-in.

 Sure, it doesn't fix the inherent hiss of low-impedance phones, and it's channel crosstalk could be better, but it's definitely on par with the T4 and such amps.

 In the next time I will be checking which phones and/or sources the E7 actually improves, and if it's a better USB sound card with higher impedance stuff too.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am also in on the S:Flo preorder but I haven't read anything about it besides ClieOS's review. Not expecting a portable panacea for all audio woes, that's for sure, *but hype is just how things work on forums like this one. The truly good gear persists.* The FOTMs fade into obscurity at varying rates._

 

Amen, brother. I think I've been here too long to still get excited about FOTM group dynamical behavior. But still not long enough to just shut up, smile, and walk away.


----------



## prone2phone

fiio is not in the sponsors, so it can not be overhyped. it will likely be overtrolled


----------



## lawrywild

Does anyone know anything more about the E9 yet? ETA? I'm really interested to hear what it can do..


----------



## elfary

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's decent over line-in, as a DAC it leaves a bit to be desired. Crosstalk could to be improved in both modes - the headphone-out of my AudioFire has noticeable better stereo imaging, for example.

 For the Clip and low-impedance IEMs it doesn't do anything at all - the sound stays exactly the same, not better, not worse. The hiss of the E7 with those kinds of phones is about the same as the hiss of most decent quality MP3 players._

 

The crosstalk of the E5 and E7 looks pretty bad. Since it's one of the strenghts of the iPods i'm afraid of going after an E1 for my 2009 Classic since the addition might deter from the great stereo separation the iPod already has.


----------



## Azathoth

ipod nano playing ALAC + FiiO E1 + Senn IE8 = awesome.

 The E1 is better than the E5's sort of grainy SQ. Really a good deal for only $20 or less.


----------



## d3adeyes

has anyone heard anything about a release date for the E7?S I thought it was supposed to be out by now


----------



## ClieOS

Last I heard FiiO is still trying to press TI to deliver the USB receiver chip.


----------



## xformulax

ugh, anyone know which usb receiver chip it is exactly? our company probably makes a similar part, and i could get them supplied at a lower cost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: looks like a pcm2706?


----------



## Julien

I have a E1 and overall like the performance but the ergonomics (control) are God awful. You can't touch or move the control without hitting the up or down track. Just try and push the clip. Also I like to keep it in my pocket but again every move or time I put my hand in it changes the track. Couldn't care less about being able to change tracks so is there a way to defeat the track change? 

 Ideally I would like to see the E1 type device with just a headphone out jack (no (unneeded and inconvenient extra) cord or control) with a volume control on the front surface or bottom by headphone jack.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Julien* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ideally I would like to see the E1 type device with just a headphone out jack (no (unneeded and inconvenient extra) cord or control) with a volume control on the front surface or bottom by headphone jack._

 

The closest would be a FiiO L1 + E5.


----------



## Julien

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The closest would be a FiiO L1 + E5._

 

Thanks, just ordered them. looks like the E5 won't be too big but it will be 2 devices in my pocket. Now I need to sale my "3 times used" E1.


----------



## dfkt

Here's my E7 review, for anyone interested: FiiO E7 Headphone Amplifier/USB DAC Review


----------



## mnagali

thanks for the pics & review! aside from the hissing that you mentioned, any other comparison with the E5? also, how does the USB DAC function compare to in a similar price point?


----------



## dfkt

Well, it's of higher quality than the E5 in a lot of aspects, especially the E5's volume control with it's measly 20 steps was always a bit too crude for my taste - the E7's 60 steps are a lot better. I didn't really compare their sound characteristics in a volume-matched AB comparison, so I can't say if the E5 sounds better/worse/different than the E7. Maybe I will do that still when I find the time. On the other hand, the E7 is way less portable than the E5, of course.

 Unfortunately, I can't say anything about other generic plug'n'play USB sound cards, since I don't have any.


----------



## buz

Very interesting review, now if only we could get you an uDac to compare with and finally get that question settled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I'm a lot more interested in the DAC than the Amp, my Clip+ drives my IEMs just fine).


----------



## dfkt

Heh, it so happens that I just got the Headstage DAC cable, which uses just a newer revision of the same TI/Burr USB transmitter as used in the E7 - not sure about the Wolfson DAC, I think the two are similar in that aspect as well. Of course that will be a bit hard to compare versus the E7 since it needs some amp plugged in on the other end...


----------



## buz

Yeah, more DAC reviews from dfkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm actually not all too interested in the DAC Cable (there is just no way I'm going to buy a dedicated amp), but the DACStick could be interesting (if the price went down a little).

 I'm also still eyeing the NA98 but I dislike the need for a wall wart...


----------



## mobbaddict

I love the "a good amp is a good amp" part dfkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## dfkt

FiiO just mailed me, they're going to look into the firmware improvements I suggested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They also said the E7 will probably be available late April, when they get the supply of PCM2706 chips.


----------



## slntdth93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh, it so happens that I just got the Headstage DAC cable, which uses just a newer revision of the same TI/Burr USB transmitter as used in the E7 - not sure about the Wolfson DAC, I think the two are similar in that aspect as well. Of course that will be a bit hard to compare versus the E7 since it needs some amp plugged in on the other end..._

 

i think the best comparision for the DAC part of is just to use the E7 as an amp when using the USB DAC cable and see how it goes from there


----------



## shaneotool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FiiO just mailed me, they're going to look into the firmware improvements I suggested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They also said the E7 will probably be available late April, when they get the supply of PCM2706 chips._

 

Nice - thanks for the detailed review.

 I was hoping they might at least make the screen turn off without having to lock it.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slntdth93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i think the best comparision for the DAC part of is just to use the E7 as an amp when using the USB DAC cable and see how it goes from there_

 

Yep, I did that - had a listening session with both DACs (and my real sound card) amplified by the E7. I don't hear any noticeable difference between the E7 DAC and the Headstage DAC - even if RMAA suggests the Headstage has somewhat rolled off bass and less dynamic range: FiiO E7 DAC Comparison vs. Headstage and AudioFire - the step up in quality with the AudioFire is somewhat noticeable, despite the E7's sub-par crosstalk, but I don't hear a difference between the E7 DAC and the Headstage DAC. I've used my Phonak PFE for the quick test, btw.


----------



## Carlosfandango

dfkt.... when is the Fiio E7 available....has a date been firmed up?

 thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

^Read post #550.


----------



## Uber_Roxxorz

Wow, late April. I do believe that I have suddenly become quite excited! Thanks for the information guys.


----------



## Carlosfandango

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^Read post #550._

 

Post 550 says 'probably' available.

 I was wondering if the date had ben firmed up and shipment and pre supply has to take place.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Carlosfandango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Post 550 says 'probably' available.

 I was wondering if the date had ben firmed up and shipment and pre supply has to take place._

 

FiiO is waiting for one chip and one chip only from the manufacturer before they can begin the full production, and the arrival date of the chip is promised by the manufacturer to be mid April, which is why FiiO's shipping date is estimated to be 2 weeks later for the first batch of E7. If we were to consider the logistic, it could very well add another week and push it to early May. Now it is not because FiiO doesn't want to tell us a firm date of release, it is because they have no control over other manufacturer shipping schedule. Note that we are talking about one of the largest chip manufacturer in the world and they have delayed the shipment to FiiO for almost 4 months now. 'Probably' is the best FiiO can come up with atm.


----------



## Carlosfandango

ClieOS
 ----------

 Many many thanks for the data.

 Carlos.


----------



## paintballswimguy

I'm really hoping that once the E7 is out it gets good reviews (for the cost) all around. After getting my triple fi's reshelled i really don't have a ton of cash, but would really love a quality amp.


----------



## JackRyan

DFKT - awesome review! I come from a EE background and have been into home theaters, 2 channel, and now headphones... I share a lot of the same views on audio gear as you do. Thanks for a great read.


----------



## souperman

DealExtreme: $81.19 Fiio E7 1.1" OLED USB DAC 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black)

 how come they have it listed for purchase?


----------



## tpilk

I saw that this morning and wondered the same thing.

 Could it be a knockoff?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *souperman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DealExtreme: $81.19 Fiio E7 1.1" OLED USB DAC 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black)

 how come they have it listed for purchase?_

 

Maybe some of the pre-production (as the same batch I have) are going into the market? Though it is not in full production yet, I know the pre-batch actually are quite large in number, almost close to hundred (many amp maker we familiar here run full production on that kind of number in single batch, sometime less). I know from my early discussion with James @ FiiO that they are planning to run upward to thousand or more in single batch, as they already have a few thousands E7 on order. That kind of number is enough to fill the whole yearly production schedule for others smaller portable amp manufacturers.

 Anyway, I will ask James tomorrow about it (it is 2.30am here). Check out the discussion on the DX page, quite funny and remind me how strange we are to the outsider / normal people


----------



## tpilk

From the DX comments:

 "u plug in your ipod
 u plug in your headphones
 everything sounds better"

 Heh, I like that philosophy.


----------



## buz

Ok now I am really tempted. My NG98 should arrive any day, but still....


----------



## Carlosfandango

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *souperman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DealExtreme: $81.19 Fiio E7 1.1" OLED USB DAC 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black)

 how come they have it listed for purchase?_

 




 Man! I just ordered one... that's £51 English pounds... free shipping. A bloomin' bargain.

 I'm well excited.


----------



## souperman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Carlosfandango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man! I just ordered one... that's £51 English pounds... free shipping. A bloomin' bargain.

 I'm well excited._

 

let us know how you find it!


----------



## mnagali

I don't believe there has been any word yet of user-upgradeable firmware, so it may be worth waiting for the production version which incorporates dfkt's firmware suggestions (and I'm sure other evaluator's comments too) ?


----------



## ClieOS

Firmware is upgradeable, but not user-upgradeable. You will need a special cable (which probably connect to the dock) to update the firmware, and you can't buy such a cable as none is selling and it doesn't come with E7.


----------



## ClieOS

Got words from FiiO. The E7 that DX is selling is indeed part of the pre-production sample batch. Somehow DX is able to get their hand on a very limited number of them that are supposed to be sample for the sale agents (or maybe it is the sale agents that give their sample to DX for sale?). In any case, those are not the final production run so buy it at your own risk.


----------



## Carlosfandango

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ In any case, those are not the final production run so buy it at your own risk._

 

----------------

 I understood from an earlier comment that these were probably part of a 'pre production' batch.

 I'm quite happy to buy this to be honest, at this price I can always bag another one once they hit the shelves.


----------



## buz

So would FiiO consider to supply the LOD with the production batch? Perhaps to "compensate" for the wait?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Carlosfandango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm quite happy to buy this to be honest, at this price I can always bag another one once they hit the shelves._

 

The final production should remain at the same price point as far as I know.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *buz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So would FiiO consider to supply the LOD with the production batch? Perhaps to "compensate" for the wait?_

 

Most likely not. I think they might produce a small batch of LOD (or cradle with line-out) after E7 is in stable full production, as extra accessory for sale. But they have not plan to make it part of the regular package.


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, the E7 on DX is certianly intriguing. 

 I guess those that can't wait can jump on it now. ClieOS, do you know what sort of changes are likely for the final version?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, the E7 on DX is certianly intriguing. 

 I guess those that can't wait can jump on it now. ClieOS, do you know what sort of changes are likely for the final version?_

 

Hardware wise I don't think there will be much change, except perhaps the final production run will have a cleaner looking circuit board as the sample run are partially hand-soldered (FiiO can't set all of their machines to run too small a batch). Since hardware will remain the same, SQ should be the same as well. FiiO will make some tweak in the firmware based on the feedback they got back from all the beta testers, dealers and of courser reviewers, but this is mainly small changes that don't affect SQ. 

 Also the final run will come with a silicone case which has not been included with the sample batch because FiiO didn't have the time to finish the mold when the samples was sent out.


----------



## Clincher09

Can someone explain to me exactly what a DAC does? Also, when is the e7 speculated to come out?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clincher09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone explain to me exactly what a DAC does? Also, when is the e7 speculated to come out?_

 

DAC = Digital-to-Analog Converter, convert digital data stream in the hard drive (or any digital media, such as CD, SACD or DVD-A) into analog signal that can be fed to amplifier, then to speaker or headphone. Transducer simply doesn't understand 100101101010010101... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. In more layman's term, you can think of E7 as an external sound-card for PC.

 Expected release date is late April.


----------



## mnagali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clincher09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone explain to me exactly what a DAC does? Also, when is the e7 speculated to come out?_

 

best way to think about it is an external sound card, which bypasses the usual crappy built-in sound cards (with the usual hiss, lower SQ, etc):

 laptop -> USB to DAC -> earphones


_[size=x-small]*doh, I just glanced over ClieOS's post and he actually just said the same thing at the very end >.<[/size]_


----------



## omniloathe

Looking purely at the stats, it seems that the E7 is more powerful an amp that the uDAC (150mW (at least on dealextreme's website) @ 18ohm vs 80mW @ 18ohm). Is this correct, or are there other factors at play?

 I'm looking for a cheap DAC/amp to drive DT990s, was thinking of uDAC, but now that I saw this it might be worthwhile to wait and see.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also the final run will come with a silicone case which has not been included with the sample batch because FiiO didn't have the time to finish the mold when the samples was sent out._

 

Nice! I remember when the E5 prototype was sent to me I suggested a silicone skin. Good to see they are going to include one with the E7 as it'd make carrying it around a lot easier.


----------



## TekeRugburn

I love the features offered by the E7 for the pricepoint.... only thing is not having a line out but having 2 headphone outs.... can't wait till its in its final production and compared to the udac.


----------



## buz

How loud is the E7 at low volume? How about channel imbalance? My HA98 is pretty loud already when the pot begins to track properly


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *buz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How loud is the E7 at low volume? How about channel imbalance? My HA98 is pretty loud already when the pot begins to track properly_

 

The lowest volume E7 is capable of, before getting to mute, is about -60dB. Since it is digital volume control, there is no such thing as channel imbalance (which mainly caused by volume pot) as the left/right channel gain is matched within 1% digitally.


----------



## JackRyan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omniloathe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking purely at the stats, it seems that the E7 is more powerful an amp that the uDAC (150mW (at least on dealextreme's website) @ 18ohm vs 80mW @ 18ohm). Is this correct, or are there other factors at play?

 I'm looking for a cheap DAC/amp to drive DT990s, was thinking of uDAC, but now that I saw this it might be worthwhile to wait and see._

 

Headphone amplifier power is a function of voltage and current, a shortage of either results in inadequate power, and possibly inadequate volume if the headphones are not efficient enough. For low impedance headphones (16-32Ohms), amplifier power output is mostly limited by its current capability. For high impedance headphones (200-600Ohm), amplifier power is limited by its voltage capability. Going purely by specification, the E7 claims to output 16mW into a 300Ohm load, which means into a D990's 250Ohm load, the power is at about 19mW. Applying this to the D990's 96dB sensitivity, means you'll see close to about 115-116dB of maximum sound level. Realistically, you'll be listening at much lower volume than that.

 That's just the numbers, your individual mileage may varry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had no issues with the E7 driving my HD650. I was getting a bit afraid of running out of volume when I turned the volume up to 50, but found it most comfortable to listen at around 40.


----------



## dyce

ClieOS
 would it be fine to get the preproduction unit? I heard that FiiO is going to update the firmware for better dB increments. Will I not be able to update? whats the word from FiiO? unsupported?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dyce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ClieOS
 would it be fine to get the preproduction unit? I heard that FiiO is going to update the firmware for better dB increments. Will I not be able to update? whats the word from FiiO? unsupported?_

 

If you buy the pre-production sample from DX, FiiO will not cover any warranty nor support it in anyway. After all, these units are only meant for testing, demo and review, not sale. Firmware is upgradeable only when using a special cable, so you won't be able to update the firmware yourself thus you will be stuck with the beat firmware in the sample units. Notice the final production will probably has higher build quality (mainly on the soldering) as the sample units are partially hand soldered due tot he small number of production.


----------



## buz

Any word on pricing / specs of the E9? I may go the E7 route if I can't get the gain on my new HA NG98 to be lower than it is by default...


----------



## ClieOS

No spec atm, but it will likely be over $100 as FiiO is planning to have a much better amp section in the E9 as it is intended to drive big cans.


----------



## buz

Maybe if they are not finished yet, socketed opamps would be cool


----------



## SamTheJarvis

I'm defo getting the E7.

 end of.


----------



## Surfaced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No spec atm, but it will likely be over $100 as FiiO is planning to have a much better amp section in the E9 as it is intended to drive big cans._

 

ah well, no concern of mine. If they can keep it compact, stylish, and under $150 with the performance we expect, I'll definitely remain committed.


----------



## buz

Something just struck me.

 If the E9 really has an ipod dock, from the pictures, it would potentially be the same as for the E7. In that case we may simply use an ipod LOD to get Line out from the E7?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *buz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something just struck me.

 If the E9 really has an ipod dock, from the pictures, it would potentially be the same as for the E7. In that case we may simply use an ipod LOD to get Line out from the E7?_

 

No, they are not the same.

 Also a news update: FiiO already starts the E9 prototyping process.


----------



## buz

Nice. *mustresistbuyingmatrixmstage*


----------



## truebenny

darn... if there isnt a confirm date, i might have to return my akgs ! =[


----------



## bcpk

Late April / Early May I'm told.


----------



## talkingparrot

As far as the E7 is concerned, I just bought a pair of Sennheisder HD650s. How would they mate with them? I am driving them using a Cowon D2+, would it have any significant affect on the sound quality? I am looking for something portable I can carry around, and the E7 looks mmighty nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## katsuru

Damn i was just looking for Portable amps for my Clip+ and this is it... I am so getting one E7!

 People complain a lot due to the hiss on E5 and E3, any words already about the hiss on this one? 

 Best regards


----------



## bcpk

Hiss on the E7 is the same as the E5. Although it is dependent on the volumes you listen at and the impedance of your earphones, I personally don't find it bad at all.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *katsuru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn i was just looking for Portable amps for my Clip+ and this is it... I am so getting one E7!_

 

I hope you are joking... you want to pair the tiny, ultra-portable Clip+ with the fridge that is the E7? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not sure what phones you are intending to use, but that combination sure sounds a bit weird to me, ergonomically and aesthetically.


----------



## buz

BTW, speaking of WM8740 based portables, did you ever get a chance to try the s:flo2, dfkt? I would certainly be interested in a abi review of that one


----------



## Carlosfandango

Having ordered from Dealextreme a week or two back (and assuming that I was going to receive a pre-release model as discussed a few pages back)... I am now getting updates from Dealextreme to say that they are temporarily out of stock.

 I guess this means that they have sold all pre-release units that they had and are now awaiting the Fiio official release to re-stock.

 Hence I will in fact receive a firmware upgradeable (?) model after all, but probably weeks and weeks after I wanted it!


----------



## JackRyan

You'll also get the latest look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pre-production sample we received from FiiO about 3 weeks ago was a hybrid between the two earlier versions. It has an aluminum back plate like the newer version that dfkt reviewed, and a mirrored plastic front plate like the earliest prototype. It's a more modern look. 

 At least in the firmware that came with my pre-production, the screen is still always on when keylock is off. And it takes two presses to register an initial key press. The keylock/unlock is a bit hard to use due to the length of delay but definitely necessary as I found the buttons to be kind of easy to push - maybe this has been updated since dfkt's review?

 The silicone skin fits well and offers very good protection. It provides rather complete coverage in all areas. The front opening could have been smaller as the actual screen is only in the upper portion, but it looks nicer this way and is easier to get the skin on/off. For truly portable use, I think we'll see 90-95% skin usage by buyers - it just works really well. Only thing I wish for is a black skin, as I think the translucent one will show dirt easier.

 There are pictures of the latest look and silicone skin in the FiiO sponsor forum.


----------



## bcpk

Here's my take on the E7, for anyone interested http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/f...review-483191/


----------



## Carlosfandango

Dealextreme and turning out be be a bit of a nightmare.

 I mailed them to say that I wanted to wait for the Fiio to come into stock and they keep telling me to pick another 'similar' item.

 I've asked for a full refund so that I can source the E7 elsewhere, but I'm not confident!


----------



## Carlosfandango

OK, I apologies to Dealextreme, they came through with a full refund.

 So now I await formal release. I guess it's better in the long run to have the production model that is supported by Fiio.


----------



## Carlosfandango

Update on Fiio E7 release.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f180/n...ml#post6579681


----------



## Carlosfandango

mp3 amplifier dot com have these for pre-order for those of us in the UK.


----------



## Toe Tag

When the iPod docks onto the E9 and "feeds it line-out" does my signal chain end up using the DAC in the iPod? I thought it was possible to get the music out of the iPod in digital form. (Probably in some non-standard Apple format that has to be licensed). 
   
  I found this http://www.redwineaudio.com/products/imod "What you may not know is that that the 4th and 5th generation iPods use a very high-quality internal Wolfson Microelectronics DAC (Wolfson DACs are used in quite a few high-end home audio CD players)."
   
  I'm all for Wolfson DACs, but I'd prefer to get my music back out digitally, just like I downloaded it, not analog having run through Apple's DAC already. And it says in the above link that Apple goes on to mess with the analog signal before I get my greedy little ears on it. Well, maybe they don't do too much if you grab the line-out, but you're still wedded to Apple's DAC. Furthermore, Apple's DAC varies from generation to generation, I think they're back to Cirrus now. What's the story and is there any solution?
   
  Correct me if I'm wrong, but IMHO there are not many devices that extract iPod music in digital form, and that this is part and parcel of a proprietary Apple format, and a high licensing fee.
   
  For that matter, are there any recent cell phones (android?) or portable music players that output music in digital form... over USB or toslink? 
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> This is the proposed E9 prototype. Basically it is desktop amp with an iPod / FiiO dock integration. You can either 1) dock you iPod / iPhone on E9 and feed it the line-out, 2) dock the E7 and give E9 the USB DAC function (E7 will feed line level signal from E7 DAC directly back to E9 amp section). You can think of E7 as E9's DAC module. or 3) Feed E9 a line-in analog signal, just like most other desktop amp. E9 will also feature a better, newly design amp section that is different from E7.


----------



## bcpk

Sadly the E9 no longer does iPod docking.


----------



## buz

ToeTag: USB out on portables: the iPad can do it and I would venture to guess that the SmartQ V5 could also it (plus via HDMI)


----------



## bcpk

Quote:  





> The iPad can do it


 

 Not easily.


----------



## Pangaea

Speaking of the iPad, has anyone used the E1 with it.  I would assume it works, but I wanted to confirm.  Seems like an economical way to use some bigger phones, and also take some strain off the HP out.  Plus you get the remote as a bonus.


----------



## nonsupremous

So the Fiio site says they were set to go on sale on the 15th.  I haven't found them anywhere for sale yet.  Does anyone know if there's been a slight delay in production?


----------



## dfkt

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.34383


----------



## mnagali

Quote: 





> *http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.34383*
> *Back Ordered* - ETA 5/31/2010 (15 days)


 
   
  I hope it'd be safe to assume (despite the pics) that the back ordered ones they'll send out will be the latest versions?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mnagali said:


> I hope it'd be safe to assume (despite the pics) that the back ordered ones they'll send out will be the latest versions?


 
  That is almost certain since DX should be getting the real stock instead of review model by then, not that there still are review models on the street.


----------



## Hung0702

Just placed my order on miccastore. PM'd feiao and he replied "Micca and Head-direct is our sales agents in USA, please visit www.miccastore.com or www.head-direct.com!"
   
  "*ETA 5/24/2010, PRE-ORDER ONLY, LIMIT 1 PER HOUSEHOLD - EXTRA ORDERS WILL BE CANCELLED* - (Price Guarantee: This is preliminary pricing, if actual price is lower within 60 days, we will refund the difference to you upon request)" -from miccastore
   
  EDIT: Arrived on the 26th (rejoice!)


----------



## ButtersBoi

Got mine from Shane at Lambayrules incredibly nice guy  http://www.lambayrules.ie/viewcategory.php?groupid=9


----------



## dav1d

Quote:


buttersboi said:


> Got mine from Shane at Lambayrules incredibly nice guy  http://www.lambayrules.ie/viewcategory.php?groupid=9


 

 Yeah, me too. It should arrive tomorrow.
  lambayrules rules, greatest customer-service ever


----------



## Baines93

Shane at Lambayrules is awesome, i'm getting to sample the E7 for reviewing next week 
   
  Thanks alot to Shane!


----------

